# 175/70-14 HANKOOKS ....



## D-Cheeze

I ORDERED 60 BUT ONLY GOT 30.......PRICE 53.00 EACH + SHIPPING CAN SHIP AS SOON AS FRIDAY 

I KNOW ALOT OF YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN WAITING .....
SHOOT ME A ZIP AND CITY FOR SHIPPING QUOTE AND LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANNA PAY 


I TAKE CREDIT CARDS , MONEY ORDERS AND PAYPAL


----------



## eurolak

Quote me a set for 60660.


Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jul 10 2008, 05:15 PM~11059521
> *Quote me a set for 60660.
> Thanks
> *


pmsent


----------



## flaco

33872 set of 4 and maybe 2 sets


----------



## D-Cheeze

BIG CHIEF YOURS ARE ON THE WAY ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Jul 11 2008, 08:06 AM~11063297
> *33872 set of 4 and maybe 2 sets
> *


PM SENT


----------



## green ice

i need one tire homie shipped to 76016 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jul 11 2008, 12:29 PM~11065341
> *i need one tire homie shipped to 76016 :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## BigPoppa78

set of 6 to 07202 Jersey?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Jul 11 2008, 06:17 PM~11067948
> *set of 6 to 07202 Jersey?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

PM PRICE ON 2 SETS


----------



## regal ryda

price on a set to 76548


----------



## Rollinaround

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=419296

$47.80 each on this website.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 11 2008, 08:59 PM~11069137
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=419296
> 
> $47.80 each on this website.
> *


stay the fuck out of my topic 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=419362
GOOD READING


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Jul 11 2008, 08:27 PM~11068927-->
> 
> 
> 
> PM PRICE ON 2 SETS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Jul 11 2008, 08:43 PM~11069041
> *price on a set to 76548
> *


pm sent


----------



## CHANGO

Hopefully you will still have some next friday . Got to wait to get paid .


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Jul 12 2008, 10:35 AM~11071571
> *Hopefully you will still have some next friday . Got to wait to get paid .
> *


i might call me up friday man 408-295-0930


----------



## Impslap

What are the chances these will end up discontinued? Would you recommend stocking up on them?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by medici78_@Jul 12 2008, 05:53 PM~11074038
> *What are the chances these will end up discontinued? Would you recommend stocking up on them?
> *


from what I hear no ....right now there just hard to get because demand is high ......i bet Hankook will get smart and start producing more .....but who knows


----------



## Chino_1

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 12 2008, 09:50 PM~11075384
> *from what I hear no ....right now there just hard to get because demand is high ......i bet Hankook will get smart and start producing more .....but who knows
> *


Yeah Hankook needs to get on the ball and stop bullshitting!!! Lowriders need love too :tears:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by wsh_81_@Jul 12 2008, 11:37 PM~11075927
> *Yeah Hankook needs to get on the ball and stop bullshitting!!! Lowriders need love too      :tears:
> *


too true ....i would hate to pay coker tire over a 100.00 for this size


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

52.00 each who needs em ?


----------



## Big Chief

Did my tire guy get a hold of U? From Lopez tire. Here N Detroit


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jul 15 2008, 10:58 AM~11094196
> *Did my tire guy get a hold of U? From Lopez tire. Here N Detroit
> *


NO MAN .....TELL HIM TO GIVE ME A CALL @408-295-0930 ASK FOR RICH OR PETE


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

fuck lets do this ......price drop 48.00 + shipping next 4 sets .....fuck the haters


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 16 2008, 04:22 PM~11105578
> *fuck lets do this ......price drop 48.00 + shipping next 4 sets .....fuck the haters
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## green ice

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 16 2008, 05:22 PM~11105578
> *fuck lets do this ......price drop 48.00 + shipping next 4 sets .....fuck the haters
> *


homie you got a pm


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jul 16 2008, 04:37 PM~11106143
> *homie you got a pm
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## Big Chief

Man Thanks Alot Homie.. Fast service... Im gonna try to get those last sets sold for ya... These Homies at the tire shop I go to said they want them. They just gotta quit Bullshittin. Like they did on my tires. Thanks again Homie. Got my tires yesterday


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Jul 18 2008, 03:50 AM~11118682
> *Man Thanks Alot Homie.. Fast service... Im gonna try to get those last sets sold for ya... These Homies at the tire shop I go to said they want them. They just gotta quit Bullshittin. Like they did on my tires. Thanks again Homie. Got my tires yesterday
> *


glad your happy man ...I do aim to please and always take care of my customers 
....any refferal would be appecited :biggrin: 
thanks Rich


----------



## 78Linc

How bout that $48.00 deal for a homie from the bay I'll pick up on saturday!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Jul 18 2008, 09:17 PM~11125206
> *How bout that $48.00 deal for a homie from the bay I'll pick up on saturday!
> *


TELL THEM TO CALL ME ....THE TIRES ARE IN BACK AND MY EMPOYESS DONT HAVE THE KEY .....I WILL COME DOWN


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Jul 18 2008, 09:17 PM~11125206
> *How bout that $48.00 deal for a homie from the bay I'll pick up on saturday!
> *


thanks for the business Juan ....I do apprecite it :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc

Picked up my tires today. Thanks homie.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Jul 19 2008, 04:51 PM~11128838
> *Picked up my tires today. Thanks homie.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS

HOW MUCH FOR 2 175/70S SHIPPED TO NEBRASKA 68503


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

need a set rich. still got some?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 20 2008, 09:47 PM~11136734
> *need a set rich. still got some?
> *


got you covered Gil ....you know this


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jul 20 2008, 07:17 PM~11135396
> *HOW MUCH FOR 2 175/70S SHIPPED TO NEBRASKA 68503
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## wildwolf

HOW MUCH FOR A SET SHIPPED TO 55113?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by wildwolf_@Jul 22 2008, 08:41 AM~11147862
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET SHIPPED TO 55113?
> *


PM SENT .....


----------



## D-Cheeze

GEE DIZZLE ...YOUR SET IS ON THE WAY ....THANKS AGAIN FOR THE BUSINESS ......2 SETS LEFT AT THE 48.00 DEAL ....WHO NEEDS EM ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

mrhazelj thanks for the busimess ....your set is on the way today 


1 set left at 48.00 each ....who needs em


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 22 2008, 12:00 PM~11149959
> *GEE DIZZLE ...YOUR SET IS ON THE WAY ....THANKS AGAIN FOR THE BUSINESS ......2 SETS LEFT AT THE 48.00 DEAL ....WHO NEEDS EM ?
> *


 :0 mine are at the 48 right homie


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 25 2008, 10:10 PM~11182336
> *:0  mine are at the 48 right homie
> *


 :yes: better hurry i am getting low on these


----------



## D-Cheeze

poppa68_KI_4life got the last set at 48.00 .......thanks for the business Gil ......i will check to see if i can get more next week and will do my best to keep this price ...............stay tuned


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:biggrin: :thumbsup: i'll get at you with the $ rich. thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 26 2008, 12:38 PM~11185081
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  i'll get at you with the $ rich. thanks
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

lets do 3 more sets at 48.00 ...who needs em ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS

PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jul 28 2008, 07:08 PM~11201547
> *PM sent :biggrin:
> *


pm sent back


----------



## cadyillac

4 tires to 93307


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Jul 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11202505
> *4 tires to 93307
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

Thanks trino ( cherry 64 ) for the business ....glad to see some of my tires will be on one of nor-cals baddest 64's ...btw he got 13's not 14's


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:0 how much are 13's


----------



## Daffy

do you sell chinas?


----------



## mrhazelj

got my tires today in Seattle! fast service. I'd buy from this man anytime!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life+Jul 29 2008, 01:53 PM~11208249-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  how much are 13's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I USEALLY HAVE HANKOOKS FOR 42.00 BUT I AM OUT TILL NEXT MONTH
> ALL I GOT IS FIRESTONE FR380'S FOR 45.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 02:56 PM~11208788
> *do you sell chinas?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES SIR ...LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 03:14 PM~11208928
> *how much?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 WHAT ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 05:39 PM~11210300
> *got my tires today in Seattle!  fast service.  I'd buy from this man anytime!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I TRY MAN ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-badwayz30_@Jul 29 2008, 07:13 PM~11211043
> *x2 in 14's with 2 14x6 and 2 14x7
> *


SHIPPED TO WHERE ? CITY AND ZIP PLEASE ?


----------



## Daffy

5-14x7 all chrome with tires and 4-two bar straight spinners and 2 hammers. i dont need adaptors. shipped to houston,tx 77047. just looking for a price for now. i just got quoted a very high price in town and wanted to see if there was a better deal on here. thanks homie.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Daffy_@Jul 30 2008, 02:39 AM~11213359
> *5-14x7 all chrome with tires and 4-two bar straight spinners and 2 hammers. i dont need adaptors. shipped to houston,tx 77047. just looking for a price for now. i just got quoted a very high price in town and wanted to see if there was a better deal on here. thanks homie.
> *


PM SENT ...SORRY FOR THE LAG


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

WICKED REGALS YOUR PAIR IS ON THE WAY ......WHO ELSE NEED EM 



BTW HANKOOK 155/80-13 ARE BACK IN STOCK


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2008, 01:06 PM~11255881
> *WICKED REGALS YOUR PAIR IS ON THE WAY ......WHO ELSE NEED EM
> BTW HANKOOK 155/80-13 ARE BACK IN STOCK
> *


thanks again on getting them out fast for me ill let you no when i get them


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 4 2008, 06:38 PM~11259706
> *thanks again on getting them out fast for me ill let you no when i get them
> *


----------



## mysmooth63

im lookin for a set of 14x6 all chrome knock offs w/bullet centers wit 175/70r14 whitewalls shipped to 19607 thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mysmooth63_@Aug 5 2008, 10:51 AM~11265253
> *im lookin for a set of 14x6 all chrome knock offs w/bullet centers wit 175/70r14 whitewalls shipped to 19607 thanks
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2008, 01:06 PM~11255881
> *WICKED REGALS YOUR PAIR IS ON THE WAY ......WHO ELSE NEED EM
> BTW HANKOOK 155/80-13 ARE BACK IN STOCK
> *


 :0 how much rich?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 5 2008, 02:12 PM~11267100
> *:0  how much rich?
> *


45.00 EACH


----------



## mysmooth63

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 5 2008, 03:00 PM~11266999
> *PM SENT  :biggrin:
> *


didnt get the pm thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mysmooth63_@Aug 6 2008, 04:50 AM~11272536
> *didnt get the pm thanks
> *


stange ...I pm'md you yesterday .....pm sent again


----------



## 71 somosuno

im looking fr 2 14x6 with hex caps plus 2 more hexcaps and 4 tires shipped to 53215


----------



## D-Cheeze

JC76 YOUR SET IS ONE THE WAY .....YOU GOT THE LAST SET AT 48.00 EACH ....SORRY GUYS PRICE IS BACK TO 55.00 EACH DUE TO HANKOOKS PRICE INCREASE 
WHO ELSE NEEDS EM ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

WHATS THE COMMON TIRE USED ON A 14X6 WHEEL ON AN 64 IMPALA?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by KingOfTheStreets64_@Aug 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11290237
> *WHATS THE COMMON TIRE USED ON A 14X6 WHEEL ON AN 64 IMPALA?
> *


THESE OR 5.20'S


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2008, 01:06 PM~11255881
> *WICKED REGALS YOUR PAIR IS ON THE WAY ......WHO ELSE NEED EM
> BTW HANKOOK 155/80-13 ARE BACK IN STOCK
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: got my tires today thanks bro for getting them here on time


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 8 2008, 01:41 PM~11295546
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: got my tires today thanks bro for getting them here on time
> *


  thanks for the business


----------



## 29775

need a set to J6K 4B3 canada???


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 12 2008, 11:29 AM~11325119
> *need a set to J6K 4B3 canada???
> *


PM SENT


----------



## jc76

Got my tires today quick service thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Aug 12 2008, 06:35 PM~11328423
> *Got my tires today quick service thanks bro! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 29775

question 

im guessing it will take average 1 week to get them???

and 

is there a noticeable difference between 185 75 14 and 175 70 14


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 13 2008, 11:48 AM~11334043
> *question
> 
> im guessing it will take average 1 week to get them???
> 
> and
> 
> is there a noticeable difference between 185 75 14 and 175 70 14
> *


yes big difference go with the 175/70s


----------



## 29775

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 13 2008, 02:53 PM~11334093
> *yes big difference go with the 175/70s
> *


did some calculations and there is only 16 mm of difference for the height of the side-wall... you have any pics of each????


----------



## big pimpin

Price for 2 shipped to 64138. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 13 2008, 10:48 AM~11334043
> *question
> 
> im guessing it will take average 1 week to get them???
> 
> and
> 
> is there a noticeable difference between 185 75 14 and 175 70 14
> *


185'S ARE NASTY BELEIVE ME ...I HAD THEM AT 1 TIME ...THEY LOOK LIKE BALLONS 

175/70-14'S OR 5.20X14'S ONLY FOR THE LOW LOWS


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 13 2008, 12:32 PM~11334853
> *Price for 2 shipped to 64138.  :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 13 2008, 11:59 AM~11334164
> *did some calculations and there is only 16 mm of difference for the height of the side-wall... you have any pics of each????
> *


ya i will get some pics


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 13 2008, 11:59 AM~11334164
> *did some calculations and there is only 16 mm of difference for the height of the side-wall... you have any pics of each????
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 13 2008, 06:40 PM~11337945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like i said balloons


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 13 2008, 10:02 PM~11339474
> *like i said balloons
> *


yes they are will never go back to them


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 14 2008, 10:19 AM~11343005
> *yes they are will never go back to them
> *


GOOD FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## 29775

how fast can i get them???


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 14 2008, 08:16 PM~11348462
> *how fast can i get them???
> *


HOW FAST DO YOU WANT THEM ....SHOULD TAKE A WEEK TO GET THERE AS LONG AS CUSTOMS DOENT HOLD THEM UP


----------



## D-Cheeze

NyRYDA THNAKS FOR THE BUSINESS ....YOUR ARE ON THE WAY TODAY 


WHO ELSE NEEDS EM ?


----------



## thapachuco

are you open on the weekends at all? if nor what time during the week?

can you re-seal spokes on an old rim?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 17 2008, 04:38 PM~11366651
> *are you open on the weekends at all? if nor what time during the week?
> 
> can you re-seal spokes on an old rim?
> *


I DONT RE-SEAL HERE ....I SEND THE WHEELS OUT ...AND YES WE ARE OPEN WEEKENDS ....BUT ONLY THE PARTS SIDE NOT THE SERVICE SIDE


----------



## thapachuco

so i would not be able to get tires put on my rims on a saturday?


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 10 2008, 02:55 PM~11058239
> *I ORDERED 60 BUT ONLY GOT 30.......PRICE 53.00 EACH + SHIPPING CAN SHIP AS SOON AS FRIDAY
> 
> I KNOW ALOT OF YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN WAITING .....
> SHOOT ME A ZIP AND CITY FOR SHIPPING QUOTE AND LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANNA PAY
> I TAKE CREDIT CARDS , MONEY ORDERS AND PAYPAL
> 
> 
> *



90744 WILMINGTON

AND ANYWAY DON'T MATTER  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 18 2008, 07:20 AM~11370888
> *so i would not be able to get tires put on my rims on a saturday?
> *


SORRY NO SATURDAY INSTALLS ....IF YOU WANT I CAN SET THE TIRES ASIDE ...AND YOU CAN HAVE THEM MOUNTED SOMEWHERE ELSE


----------



## thapachuco

Can i make an appointment to have them mounted on a friday? I get off at 5 and see that your store closes at 6.

do you know how much they charge to have the rim re-sealed?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 18 2008, 08:33 AM~11371385
> *Can i make an appointment to have them mounted on a friday? I get off at 5 and see that your store closes at 6.
> 
> do you know how much they charge to have the rim re-sealed?
> *


sorry homie.....last appointment is at 3:30 ...as for he reseal ...by the time i ship the wheel out and ship it back including a reseal ...it might be cheaper to buy an new one.....other option i taking it to the wire wheel king ....he is local and can re-seal


----------



## 69droptop

yo can I get price of 2 175\70\14 to 27344. I found some used but have thin whitewall and they priced crazy


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Aug 18 2008, 08:03 PM~11377927
> *yo can I get price of 2 175\70\14 to 27344. I found some used but have thin whitewall and they priced crazy
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## thapachuco

have any appointments for wednesday around 530?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 19 2008, 08:41 AM~11381353
> *have any appointments for wednesday around 530?
> *


SORRY MAN LATEST APPT IS 3:30


----------



## D-Cheeze

SlickPretty....YOUR SET IS ON THE WAY ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## thapachuco

what is the price on the 175/70's right now? ive seen a few different prices on here. Still $48? And how much to mount?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 19 2008, 03:43 PM~11385544
> *what is the price on the 175/70's right now? ive seen a few different prices on here. Still $48? And how much to mount?
> *


55.00 EACH IS THE CURRENT PRICE ( IT SHOULDNT CHANGE FOR A WHILE )
PRICE FOR MOUNT AND BALANCE IF 15.00 EACH IF THE RIMS ARE LOOSE (off the car ) and 25.00 each if there on the car ......and new stems are 10.00 a set on top


----------



## SlickPretty

D-cheeze- good customer service! Nice guy to work with . Will buy from again. Thanks - Pretty


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SlickPretty_@Aug 19 2008, 04:36 PM~11386171
> *D-cheeze- good customer service! Nice guy to  work with . Will buy from again. Thanks - Pretty
> *


THANKS FOR THE GOOD WORDS RICK ....AND THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## thapachuco

if i drop them off in the morning can i have them back by the end of the day? i work during your business hours so im trying to figure something out. 

thanks for your patience.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 19 2008, 05:31 PM~11386747
> *if i drop them off in the morning can i have them back by the end of the day? i work during your business hours so im trying to figure something out.
> 
> thanks for your patience.
> *


WE CAN DO THAT....BRING THEM BY..OR DROP THEM OFF THE DAY BEFORE


----------



## D-Cheeze

hankook 155/80-13's are finnally back in stock ....get the best looking 13 inch radial lowerider tire 
45.00 each + shipping


----------



## BigPoppa78

man I remember when I use to go down to my local firestone and get 155/80 13's for $14ea.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Aug 20 2008, 03:54 PM~11396152
> *man I remember when I use to go down to my local firestone and get 155/80 13's for $14ea.
> *


I REMEMBER TO ....BACK IN LIKE 1991


----------



## SlickPretty

Just got my set ! two day turn around. Nice tires. Good deal. Thanks Rich- AKA D-Cheeze


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SlickPretty_@Aug 21 2008, 02:50 PM~11405059
> *Just got my set ! two day turn  around. Nice tires. Good deal. Thanks Rich- AKA D-Cheeze
> *


no problemo


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by SlickPretty_@Aug 21 2008, 04:50 PM~11405059
> *Just got my set ! two day turn  around. Nice tires. Good deal. Thanks Rich- AKA D-Cheeze
> *


Rich is the man! :biggrin:


----------



## SlickPretty

Thanks to D- Cheeze for tires. / Keith for my wires and Tweedy for the spindle swap post. There is going to be another clean lowlow on the streets soon!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SlickPretty_@Aug 21 2008, 06:34 PM~11406964
> *Thanks to D- Cheeze for tires. / Keith for my wires and Tweedy for the spindle swap post. There is going to be another clean lowlow on the streets soon!
> *


good shit man ....post up some pics when your ready


----------



## SlickPretty

GOOD WITH CARS... YES.... GOOD WITH COMPUTER...NO..LOL.....IF MY DUMBASS CAN FIGURE OUT HOW TO PUT UP THE PICS. I WILL ..


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SlickPretty_@Aug 21 2008, 11:38 PM~11409503
> *GOOD WITH CARS... YES.... GOOD WITH COMPUTER...NO..LOL.....IF MY DUMBASS CAN FIGURE OUT HOW TO PUT UP THE PICS. I WILL ..
> *


www.tinypic.com


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 19 2008, 05:31 PM~11386747
> *if i drop them off in the morning can i have them back by the end of the day? i work during your business hours so im trying to figure something out.
> 
> thanks for your patience.
> *


thanks for the business Richardo ...I apprecite it .


Rich


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 18 2008, 11:45 PM~11125748
> *TELL THEM TO CALL ME ....THE TIRES ARE IN BACK AND MY EMPOYESS DONT HAVE THE KEY .....I WILL COME DOWN
> *


GET YOUR HUSTLE ON HOMIE


----------



## D-Cheeze

DETAIL YOURS WILL BE ON THE WAY MONDAY .....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## thapachuco

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 22 2008, 10:05 AM~11411273
> *thanks for the business Richardo ...I apprecite it .
> Rich
> *


Thanks for all your help with the rims, lug nuts and tires. 

Was a little weary about taking my tru=classics just anywhere and you knew wassup without any questions. 

Thanks alot!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 23 2008, 10:47 AM~11419195
> *Thanks for all your help with the rims, lug nuts and tires.
> 
> Was a little weary about taking my tru=classics just anywhere and you knew wassup without any questions.
> 
> Thanks alot!
> *


anytime man ....cant wait to see the car with them on :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 22 2008, 11:13 PM~11417514
> *DETAIL YOURS WILL BE ON THE WAY MONDAY .....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS
> *


LEAVING TODAY :0


----------



## detail

:biggrin: Sweet!! Thanks Rich


----------



## thapachuco

Hey Rich what time do you normally leave the shop?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 26 2008, 08:02 AM~11440922
> *Hey Rich what time do you normally leave the shop?
> *


NORMALLY 5:00 ...BUT TODAY ITS 6:00


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT FOR THEM WHITE WALLS


----------



## thapachuco

are you in the shop today? Were you able to balance the wheel with the spacer on?

ill stop by after work so i can slap them on, cant wait!

Thanks.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 28 2008, 10:19 AM~11461174
> *are you in the shop today? Were you able to balance the wheel with the spacer on?
> 
> ill stop by after work so i can slap them on, cant wait!
> 
> Thanks.
> *


GIMME ME OR TIM A CALL AT THE SHOP...STILL HAVING ISSUES WITH THE BOLTS THAT ATTACH THE SPACER 408-295-0930


----------



## detail

:biggrin: Got mine today!! Thanks Rich (D-Cheeze) They came exactly when you said. 
Thanks for all your help and being a solid person to deal with! :thumbsup:
Can't wait to get them on my car!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by detail_@Aug 28 2008, 10:48 PM~11468788
> *:biggrin: Got mine today!! Thanks Rich (D-Cheeze) They came exactly when you said.
> Thanks for all your help and being a solid person to deal with! :thumbsup:
> Can't wait to get them on my car!
> *


no problem man ....I try for everyone ...Its very important to me .....unlike others who sell on here ......


----------



## thapachuco

Rich,

did you see the crack in my rim? do you think its still ok to roll on? this is the 14x6 thats going in the rear.

also, the washer that came with the lugs arent the bent ones you were telling me about. Are these going to get loose all the time?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 29 2008, 07:31 AM~11470260
> *Rich,
> 
> did you see the crack in my rim? do you think its still ok to roll on? this is the 14x6 thats going in the rear.
> 
> also, the washer that came with the lugs arent the bent ones you were telling me about. Are these going to get loose all the time?
> *


SHOULD BE OK ....4 OTHERS ARE HOLDING THE WHEELS ....IF YOUR CONCERNED YOU COULD HAVE IT WELDED ....I PERSONALLY WOULDNT TRIP ...AS FOR THE WASHER ...THOSE WILL WORK ....AFTER YOU HAVE DRIVEN CAR AND MILE OR TWO RE-TIGHTEN LUGS AND YOU SHOULD BE FINE .....IF YOU ARE CONCERNED I WILL HOOK YOU UP ON THE WASHERS AT COST .....LET ME KNOW


----------



## detail

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 29 2008, 08:18 AM~11470164
> *no problem man ....I try for everyone ...Its very important to me .....unlike others who sell on here ......
> *


It shows. I will not hesitate to give you business anytime and will let others know as well.


----------



## thapachuco

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 29 2008, 09:43 AM~11470756
> *SHOULD BE OK ....4 OTHERS ARE HOLDING THE WHEELS ....IF YOUR CONCERNED YOU COULD HAVE IT WELDED ....I PERSONALLY WOULDNT TRIP ...AS FOR THE WASHER ...THOSE WILL WORK ....AFTER YOU HAVE DRIVEN CAR AND MILE OR TWO RE-TIGHTEN LUGS AND YOU SHOULD BE FINE .....IF YOU ARE CONCERNED I WILL HOOK YOU UP ON THE WASHERS AT COST .....LET ME KNOW
> *


cool thanks. know of any shops to weld them up? Thanks for the re-assurance.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 29 2008, 09:24 AM~11471071
> *cool thanks. know of any shops to weld them up? Thanks for the re-assurance.
> *


s&s welding 293-4135


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by detail_@Aug 29 2008, 09:00 AM~11470898
> *It shows. I will not hesitate to give you business anytime and will let others know as well.
> *


thanks for the good words Brad


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT...FOR THE ORIGINAL TIRE GUY


----------



## badwayz30

still got some how much for 4 shipped 76522. pm me.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Aug 30 2008, 03:18 PM~11479958
> *still got some how much for 4 shipped 76522. pm me.
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## thapachuco

Hey Rich,

what do you recommend .... im looking for some kind of wheel (preferably inexpensive) 5x5 14in to use as a spare rather than the huge 15in i have now. 

what do you think?


----------



## Big Dense

Need one shipped to WA 98311


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Sep 1 2008, 01:59 PM~11491141
> *Hey Rich,
> 
> what do you recommend .... im looking for some kind of wheel (preferably inexpensive) 5x5 14in to use as a spare rather than the huge 15in i have now.
> 
> what do you think?
> *


YOU MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO GET A STOCK STYLE 14 TO GET OVER THOSE BIG ASS PONTIAC DRUMS ....THATS THE ONLY PROBLEM I FORSEE


----------



## D-Cheeze

JIMMYCAPP ....YOUR SET IS ON THE WAY ....THANKS FOR THE BUSIENSS


----------



## D-Cheeze

20 LEFT WHO NEEDS EM ??????????????????


----------



## KC Rider

need 4 shipped to 66104 $? thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 2 2008, 05:10 PM~11501161
> *need 4 shipped to 66104 $? thanks
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2008, 09:24 PM~11503384
> *PM SENT
> *


will let you know asap thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 3 2008, 08:50 AM~11506599
> *will let you know asap thanks
> *


RIGHT ON :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

x7666 THANKS FOR THE BUSINEES ON TWO SETS ......THANKS NICK


----------



## Detailers

How much for a set of four to 79762? And how long will it take to get to my door?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Detailers_@Sep 5 2008, 08:35 AM~11525898
> *How much for a set of four to 79762? And how  long will it take to get to my door?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## savageloc24

how much for 1 tire to seattle,wa 98166


----------



## SAPO78

I need two 14x6 all chrome wit tires shipped to 42164, price? no adapters or knockoffs needed. also hit me wit price just for the 2 tires. thanks


----------



## detail

Hey Rich
Thanks again. Here they are on my family wagon


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by savageloc24+Sep 8 2008, 01:24 PM~11549984-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 1 tire to seattle,wa 98166
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 02:21 PM~11550435
> *I need two 14x6 all chrome wit tires shipped to 42164, price? no adapters or knockoffs needed. also hit me wit price just for the 2 tires. thanks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT ON JUST TIRES ....SORRY NOT DOING WHEELS
> <!--QuoteBegin-detail_@Sep 8 2008, 10:03 PM~11555187
> *Hey Rich
> Thanks again. Here they are on my family wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM BRAD THAT LOOKS TIGHT FOR A FAMILY TRUCKSTER


----------



## Estrella Car Club

how much for two sets of 175/70-14 shipped to Waco,Texas homie


----------



## Maverick

hey rich i am going to need a set for my new Truspokes..

72534


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club+Sep 9 2008, 02:55 PM~11560629-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for two sets of 175/70-14 shipped to Waco,Texas  homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maverick_@Sep 9 2008, 02:58 PM~11560653
> *hey rich i am going to need a set for my new Truspokes..
> 
> 72534
> *


special deal pm sent for repeat customer


----------



## Estrella Car Club

orale! will get with you asap :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 9 2008, 05:24 PM~11561855
> *orale! will get with you asap :thumbsup:
> *


sounds good


----------



## D-Cheeze

VACCARO ....YOUR SET IS ON THE WAY ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt for the original lay-it-low tire guy


----------



## D-Cheeze

bghfla ...YOUR SET IS LEAVING TODAY ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS

WHO ELSE NEEDS THEM ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

CoupeDevilleDTS....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS ....ON THE WAY TODAY


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 11 2008, 04:39 PM~11578192
> *CoupeDevilleDTS....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS ....ON THE WAY TODAY
> *


Good to FINALLY work with some GOOD customer service!! Soon as theyre on the freshly done ride Ill throw up some pics. if theres any rims to put them on  Anyway thanks again bro I wont have a second thought of who to get from in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## House_50

How much for one shipped to 60162?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Sep 11 2008, 05:02 PM~11579894
> *How much for one shipped to 60162?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## Ese Caqui

Is all they make thin white wall? I'd like a set of buffed to 87121. If not just regular one's will work.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 15 2008, 06:55 AM~11605239
> *Is all they make thin white wall?  I'd like a set of buffed to 87121.  If not just regular one's will work.
> *


SORRY MAN ONLY THE SKINNEYS ....PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 15 2008, 06:55 AM~11605239
> *Is all they make thin white wall?  I'd like a set of buffed to 87121.  If not just regular one's will work.
> *


THANSK FOR THE BUSINESS ...YOUR SET IS ON THE WAY .....WHO ELSE NEEDS THEM


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 16 2008, 08:54 AM~11615161
> *THANSK FOR THE BUSINESS ...YOUR SET IS ON THE WAY .....WHO ELSE NEEDS THEM
> *


 :biggrin: Thank you


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Sep 16 2008, 08:30 AM~11615398
> *:biggrin:  Thank you
> *


ANYTIME :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 10 2008, 09:09 PM~11573464
> *ttt for the original lay-it-low tire guy
> *


X1,000,000


----------



## 70DELTA88

Do you have any pics on the tires. Do you know if they buff out good. How much for 4.. I live in HWD. Can you get rims wit those (chrome 14 x 7) rev..Thanx


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 16 2008, 12:47 PM~11617429
> *Do you have any pics on the tires. Do you know if they buff out good. How much for 4.. I live in HWD. Can you get rims wit those (chrome 14 x 7) rev..Thanx
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

jdc68chevy....YOUR 5 ARE ON THE WAY ....GOOD TALKING TO YOU AND THNAKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## CUTTY

Mr. cheese,

Can u quote me a set to 88001?

Gracias


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CUTTY_@Sep 17 2008, 07:42 PM~11630993
> *Mr. cheese,
> 
> Can u quote me a set to 88001?
> 
> Gracias
> *


pm sent homie :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## stonedraiders1213

whats up rich i need some 155/80-13 HANKOOK to 92058 Camp Pendleton Marine Base. did you ever get the new cadillac end cap we talked about awhile back homie.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Sep 18 2008, 11:25 AM~11635893
> *whats up rich i need some 155/80-13 HANKOOK to 92058 Camp Pendleton Marine Base. did you ever get the new cadillac end cap we talked about awhile back homie.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## ESE TAPPAS

HOW MUCH FOR 4 175/75-14 SHIPPED TO 85353


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ESE TAPPAS_@Sep 19 2008, 08:34 AM~11643876
> *HOW MUCH FOR 4 175/75-14 SHIPPED TO 85353
> *


sorry man the 75's are long gone ....got 70's all day if your intereseted


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 19 2008, 08:34 AM~11643371
> *TTT
> *


hey bro, you still got any Coker 5.20x14's??


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 19 2008, 12:54 PM~11645721
> *hey bro, you still got any Coker 5.20x14's??
> *


sorry not doing those anymore


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ESE TAPPAS YOURS ARE ON THE WAY TODAY ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## ESE TAPPAS

COOL THANKS MAN :biggrin: SHOULD OF JUST GONE WITH UR BUSINESS IN THE FIRST PLACE INSTEAD OF WASTING TIME LOOKING FOR SOME IN PHOENIX


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ESE TAPPAS_@Sep 23 2008, 09:52 AM~11675225
> *COOL THANKS MAN  :biggrin: SHOULD OF JUST GONE WITH UR BUSINESS IN THE FIRST PLACE INSTEAD OF WASTING TIME LOOKING FOR SOME IN PHOENIX
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

set of the hankooks on some z's................


----------



## playamade

HOW MUCH FOR 5 OF THEM SHIPD TO TX 75801


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Sep 24 2008, 04:33 PM~11689904
> *HOW MUCH FOR 5 OF THEM SHIPD TO TX 75801
> *


pm sent


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 24 2008, 03:53 PM~11688261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set of the hankooks on some z's................
> *


THE ONLY WAY TO ROLLLLLLLLLLL :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 24 2008, 09:06 PM~11692774
> *THE ONLY WAY TO ROLLLLLLLLLLL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## ESE TAPPAS

tires came in today :thumbsup: great sevice and he also includes tracking numbers another great deal lol :biggrin: well do business in future


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ESE TAPPAS_@Sep 25 2008, 08:14 PM~11702355
> *tires came in today  :thumbsup: great sevice and he also includes tracking numbers another great deal lol  :biggrin: well do business in future
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## THEBOXX

how much shipped to 46809??? 4 of them...thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Sep 26 2008, 05:02 PM~11710241
> *how much shipped to 46809??? 4 of them...thanks
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

few sets left ....who needs em


----------



## D-Cheeze

HIT ME WITH A ZIP CODE FOR A QUOTE


----------



## 85MONTECL

yo, i need 4 por favor to 27604


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 85MONTECL_@Oct 2 2008, 09:36 AM~11759556
> *yo, i need 4 por favor to 27604
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

SUPPLIER IS ON BACK ORDER FOR A MONTH OR TWO .....GOT 12 TIRES LEFT WHO NEEDS THEM ?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 24 2008, 02:53 PM~11688261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set of the hankooks on some z's................
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## thapachuco

how much would it cost to wrap 1 14in tru=spoke?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 6 2008, 07:13 AM~11790496
> *how much would it cost to wrap 1 14in tru=spoke?
> *


55.00 FOR THE TIRE ...15.00 FOR MOUNT AND BALANCE


----------



## 96Linc

how much for a set shipped to 32750 orlando fl


----------



## thapachuco

Hey Rich,

quick dilemma i have. I found a spare tru=spoke but dont have an extra spacer. Could i take the spacer from one on my car now and use it to balance the spare wheel, Then if i get a flat just slap the spacer back on and swap rims?

do you foresee any issues with that? I wanna get this one wrapped asap.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 6 2008, 09:57 PM~11799134
> *Hey Rich,
> 
> quick dilemma i have. I found a spare tru=spoke but dont have an extra spacer. Could i take the spacer from one on my car now and use it to balance the spare wheel, Then if i get a flat just slap the spacer back on and swap rims?
> 
> do you foresee any issues with that? I wanna get this one wrapped asap.
> *


SOULD BE COOL ......YOU MIGHT EVEN BE ABEL TO DRILL AND ATTACH THE FLAT SPACER ...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 96Linc_@Oct 6 2008, 04:59 PM~11795892
> *how much for a set shipped to 32750 orlando fl
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## kashflow

how much for 3 sent to 98178


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by kashflow_@Oct 14 2008, 05:58 PM~11863416
> *how much for 3 sent to 98178
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## HEX48

set of 4 to 77506


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Oct 15 2008, 08:15 AM~11868872
> *set of 4 to 77506
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

still got a few sets .....including 13's ....who needs em


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

how much for a set of 4 of 14's shipped to 78501


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Oct 19 2008, 06:57 PM~11913160
> *how much for a set of 4 of 14's shipped to 78501
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ROCK OUT

4 to 98802


----------



## LowSider

Set of 4 to 98230 lmk bro


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Oct 20 2008, 03:17 PM~11921306
> *Set of 4 to 98230 lmk bro
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## mkvelidadon

how much for set of 4 to 92868


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 21 2008, 07:46 PM~11935646
> *how much for set of 4 to 92868
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

1 SET TO HENRY FROM DUKES SAN JOSE ....WHO ELSE NEEDS THEM


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

adress to your store?

going to have my dad pick up a set on friday


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 27 2008, 05:41 PM~11988750
> *adress to your store?
> 
> going to have my dad pick up a set on friday
> *


Goodies Speedshop 
345 lincon ave 
san jose ca 95126
408-295-0930


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 27 2008, 08:35 PM~11990175
> *Goodies Speedshop
> 345 lincon ave
> san jose ca 95126
> 408-295-0930
> *


  ill have him go by there and get a set and a mirror friday


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 27 2008, 09:27 PM~11991422
> *  ill have him go by there and get a set and a mirror friday
> *


I WILL SAVE YOU A SET ...


----------



## touchdowntodd

pm me a price for a set shipped to milwaukee, wi 53218

thanks man


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 28 2008, 08:17 AM~11993497
> *I WILL SAVE YOU A SET ...
> *


  


look for a bald black guy, it will be my dad :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Oct 28 2008, 07:40 AM~11993722-->
> 
> 
> 
> pm me a price for a set shipped to milwaukee, wi 53218
> 
> thanks man
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 28 2008, 01:30 PM~11996856
> *
> look for a bald black guy, it will be my dad  :biggrin:
> *


kool....what time will he be by ?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 28 2008, 02:43 PM~11996996
> *pm sent
> kool....what time will he be by ?
> *


not sure, whenever he gets off work, you guys close at 6 on fridays right?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 28 2008, 02:25 PM~11997508
> *not sure, whenever he gets off work, you guys close at 6 on fridays right?
> *


yup the reason i was asking is i leave at 5:00 and if he is coming after that i will set it all up for him ....just pm me with a name and phone number


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

he said he will try to get ther before 5

is it lincon or lincoln?

and whats your name again??


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 29 2008, 08:57 PM~12012027
> *he said he will try to get ther before 5
> 
> is it lincon or lincoln?
> and whats your name again??
> *


Rich...tell him to look for the guy with the hat and goatee


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## chzmo

how much set of 4 95651


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Oct 30 2008, 06:13 AM~12013823
> *how much set of 4 95651
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

man, i cant afford em right now it SUCKS... 

i gotta get a set for my 64... 

shitty part is if i mount em now my car wont make it in my garage hahaha, its too low in front.. once i bag this thing im gonna need new tires.. damn... times are HARD around here lately... i bought too much shit for the new car in the last week or two. 

i need these tires to be like $200 shipped!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 30 2008, 01:05 PM~12017241
> *man, i cant afford em right now it SUCKS...
> 
> i gotta get a set for my 64...
> 
> shitty part is if i mount em now my car wont make it in my garage hahaha, its too low in front.. once i bag this thing im gonna need new tires.. damn... times are HARD around here lately... i bought too much shit for the new car in the last week or two.
> 
> i need these tires to be like $200 shipped!
> *


I HEAR YA MAN ...ITS GETTING REAL TUFF OUT HERE TOO ....HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## D-Cheeze

RAIDERSEQUEL ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS ON THE TIRES AND THE MIRROR ......IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOUR DAD


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 31 2008, 10:14 AM~12025208
> *RAIDERSEQUEL ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS ON THE TIRES AND THE MIRROR ......IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOUR DAD
> *


----------



## TWEEDY

you got the 175-70-14s in a fat white? if so pm me a price of 5 and a price for 4 shipped to 67317 for a customer of mine


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 31 2008, 11:17 PM~12031400
> *you got the 175-70-14s in a fat white? if so pm me a price of 5 and a price for 4 shipped to 67317 for a customer of mine
> *


no fattys sorry


----------



## knightmare

how much for 4 175/70 2 da 60133


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

got them on 

thanxs alot  
now it time to hit the freeway :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Nov 2 2008, 07:57 PM~12042809
> *how much for 4 175/70 2 da 60133
> *


PM SENT


----------



## true rider

how much for four to 86401


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Nov 4 2008, 10:34 AM~12057411
> *how much for four to 86401
> *


PM SENT


----------



## matthew64

I would like to buy a set of tires for my 14 inch daytons if you still have some available. zip 92563 how much.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Nov 5 2008, 01:10 AM~12067322
> *I would like to buy a set of tires for my 14 inch daytons if you still have some available. zip 92563 how much.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Nov 2 2008, 07:57 PM~12042809
> *how much for 4 175/70 2 da 60133
> *


ON THE WAY MAN THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

thanks again


----------



## Detailers

How much to 79762 for 175/70/14 and how long?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Nov 9 2008, 10:09 AM~12104851-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks great man....nice shave job
> <!--QuoteBegin-Detailers_@Nov 9 2008, 07:28 PM~12108520
> *How much to 79762 for 175/70/14 and how long?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Detailers

Just put my order in today for a set of 175/70/14's 
uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Detailers_@Nov 10 2008, 12:41 PM~12113973
> *Just put my order in today for a set of 175/70/14's
> uffin:
> *


THERE ON THE WAY ....PM SENT WITH TRACKING NUMBERS 
FEEDBACK LEFT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TWEDDY YOUR ARE ON THE WAY ....WHO ELSE NEEDS EM >?


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt for the original tire guy


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

keep this ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd

im gona need like 13 of em soon hahaha... got 3 sets of wheels needin tires and will need a spare.. discount for quantity? hahah


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 18 2008, 01:14 PM~12192497
> *im gona need like 13 of em soon hahaha... got 3 sets of wheels needin tires and will need a spare.. discount for quantity? hahah
> *


hit me up when your ready i will cut a better deal  for quanity


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

.


----------



## wildwolf

how much for a set 175/70-14 to 55113?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by wildwolf_@Nov 23 2008, 06:16 AM~12234499
> *how much for a set 175/70-14 to 55113?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## scrpnit

4 -175/75 or 70/14s shipped to carencro,la. 70520?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by scrpnit_@Nov 27 2008, 06:34 PM~12278101
> *4 -175/75  or 70/14s shipped  to carencro,la. 70520?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TWO TO THEPACHUCO ...THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## dirty_duece

how much for 4 175/70-14 shipped to 88240


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Dec 3 2008, 10:08 AM~12323587
> *how much for 4 175/70-14 shipped to 88240
> *


PM SENT


----------



## haze1995

how much for 4 175/70-14 shipped to 98373?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 3 2008, 11:16 PM~12331575
> *how much for 4 175/70-14 shipped to 98373?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 162buick

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## yaboirimp

99501 alaska for a set of 4 pimpn. let me know what it do. preferably the fatboi whitewalls pimpn. "14". thanks and b easi. peace


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by yaboirimp_@Dec 8 2008, 11:08 PM~12376305
> *99501 alaska for a set of 4 pimpn. let me know what it do. preferably the fatboi whitewalls pimpn.  "14". thanks and b easi. peace
> *


PM SENT ....SHIPPING TO ALASKA IS A GRIP


----------



## just memories

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 10 2008, 03:55 PM~11058239
> *I ORDERED 60 BUT ONLY GOT 30.......PRICE 53.00 EACH + SHIPPING CAN SHIP AS SOON AS FRIDAY
> 
> I KNOW ALOT OF YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN WAITING .....
> SHOOT ME A ZIP AND CITY FOR SHIPPING QUOTE AND LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANNA PAY
> I TAKE CREDIT CARDS , MONEY ORDERS AND PAYPAL
> 
> 
> *


CAN U GET THEM WITH THE 1 INCH WHITE WALL?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by just memories_@Dec 9 2008, 10:19 PM~12386394
> *CAN U GET THEM WITH THE 1 INCH WHITE WALL?
> *


yeah but there pricey


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mclover2

HOW MUCH FOR 4 TO 77075?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Dec 13 2008, 05:45 PM~12423031
> *HOW MUCH FOR 4 TO 77075?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## AUREGAL

yo what's good,need a set 175/70-14's shipped to 79107!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Dec 15 2008, 05:59 PM~12438806
> *yo what's good,need a set 175/70-14's shipped to 79107!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## BIGNOB06

A set of 175/70-14's to Mississippi 39648


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIGNOB06_@Dec 16 2008, 10:54 AM~12445641
> *A set of 175/70-14's to Mississippi 39648
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

one sold to me to fixed a blowout ....great buyer :ugh:


----------



## 162buick

rofl !


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Price for 5 of the 175/70 Hankooks with 1/2" whitewall to 60163? lets see if you can beat the price i was quoted from another source


----------



## haze1995

Are these the Mileage Plus II - H725's ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 18 2008, 02:32 PM~12467746
> *Are these the Mileage Plus II - H725's ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## Chino_1

Bonus came in so time to RE-UP!!! :biggrin: 

How much for 2? 92081


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by wsh_81_@Dec 22 2008, 03:37 PM~12501011
> *Bonus came in so time to RE-UP!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> How much for 2? 92081
> *


pm sent


----------



## Rockford Punch

How much for 4 shipped to 92879? Thanks in advance.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Rockford Punch_@Dec 23 2008, 11:58 PM~12514521
> *How much for 4 shipped to 92879? Thanks in advance.
> *


pm sent


----------



## 86juicedcutt

price on 2 shipped to 97402 thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 86juicedcutt_@Dec 28 2008, 07:02 PM~12547171
> *price on 2 shipped to 97402 thanks
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## KandyPainted

How much for 4 shipped to 89502? Thanks


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I can't believe how hard 14s are getting to find. A few years ago 14s were avalible at every tire store for $25 each all day. Not any more


----------



## 6645

4?
shipped to 92154?
thanks.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted+Dec 31 2008, 11:15 AM~12570172-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much for 4 shipped to 89502? Thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Homer [email protected] 31 2008, 01:21 PM~12571022
> *I can't believe how hard 14s are getting to find. A few years ago 14s were avalible at every tire store for $25 each all day. Not any more
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUE ...THE MANS TRYING TO KILL THE LOWRIDERS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6645_@Dec 31 2008, 04:05 PM~12572423
> *4?
> shipped to 92154?
> thanks.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ONE TIRE TO TWEEDY ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINSS


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 1 2009, 01:24 AM~12575257
> *ONE TIRE TO TWEEDY ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINSS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

How much for four (4) shipped to 89119?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 1 2009, 05:14 PM~12578855
> *How much for four (4) shipped to 89119?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## OVERTIME

do you have the hankook 155/80/13 5/8 whitwalls any more pm me a price on 3 shipped to 82301


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 3 2009, 01:22 PM~12594033
> *do you have the hankook 155/80/13 5/8 whitwalls any more pm me a price on 3 shipped to 82301
> *


pm sent


----------



## Joe M

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 1 2009, 09:14 PM~12578855
> *How much for four (4) shipped to 27292?
> *


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 31 2008, 02:21 PM~12571022
> *I can't believe how hard 14s are getting to find. A few years ago 14s were avalible at every tire store for $25 each all day. Not any more
> *


I got a homie that buys the Fisks black walls P175/65R-14 81S from discount tire ($48 each)and gets them cut and vinyl painted in Chandler,and they look bad ass... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 3 2009, 10:50 PM~12597008
> *I got a homie that buys the Fisks black walls P175/65R-14 81S from discount tire ($48 each)and gets them cut and vinyl painted in Chandler,and they look bad ass...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


A friend has a shop that still has the hankooks and if he is out of stock d cheese has them so until the hankook run out I will hold off on painting the white walls. The painted ones just don't last very long before they start to look like crap.


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 3 2009, 10:55 PM~12598201
> *A friend has a shop that still has the hankooks and if he is out of stock d cheese has them so until the hankook run out I will hold off on painting the white walls. The painted ones just don't last very long before they start to look like crap.
> *


Thats true though,they do look like shit after 4 months of usage.........but they still look bad ass when you first get them done..... :biggrin:


----------



## calisxxxfinest

are they wide whitewalls or lil ones? any pics?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by calisxxxfinest_@Jan 5 2009, 07:42 PM~12616628
> *are they wide whitewalls or lil ones? any pics?
> *


small ones ...here a pic.....zenith not included


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 7 2009, 11:15 AM~12632015
> *small ones ...here a pic.....zenith not included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKIN SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967

hey Rich,how much set of four shipped to 97501


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by just memories_@Dec 9 2008, 11:19 PM~12386394
> *CAN U GET THEM WITH THE 1 INCH WHITE WALL?
> *


how much more for 13's shipped to Chicago,60638


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jan 7 2009, 09:53 PM~12639672
> *how much more for 13's shipped to Chicago,60638
> *


DONT DO THE 1 INCH WW ....JUST 5/8


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 7 2009, 06:53 PM~12637600
> *hey Rich,how much set of four shipped to 97501
> *


PM SENT


----------



## TWEEDY

Recieved the order today, Thanks again Rich


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 8 2009, 11:08 AM~12643335
> *Recieved the order today, Thanks again Rich
> *


anytime tweedy ...thanks again for the business


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 8 2009, 09:56 AM~12642272
> *PM SENT
> *


thanks for the response,will be callin you tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 8 2009, 08:03 PM~12647854
> *thanks for the response,will be callin you tomorrow :thumbsup:
> *


looking foward to talking to ya :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 8 2009, 08:03 PM~12647854
> *thanks for the response,will be callin you tomorrow :thumbsup:
> *


than sk for the business man ....tires are on the way


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 8 2009, 08:03 PM~12647854
> *thanks for the response,will be callin you tomorrow :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the business man ....tires are on the way


----------



## beemc

pm me a price for a set of 4 shipped to 70546


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 15 2009, 10:18 AM~12713026
> *thanks  for the business man ....tires are on the way
> *


whoa Rich,tires came in TODAY,wasn't expecting till Monday,good dealing with you,again,hope to do more business with you !


----------



## UCE 94

You sell them in sets only or can i just get 2. Shipped to 32714, i guess price for 2 and set of 4 please.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by beemc+Jan 15 2009, 12:48 PM~12714329-->
> 
> 
> 
> pm me a price for a set of 4 shipped to 70546
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> <!--QuoteBegin-UCE 94_@Jan 17 2009, 11:17 AM~12732967
> *You sell them in sets only or can i just get 2. Shipped to 32714, i guess price for 2 and set of 4 please.
> *


pm sent


----------



## UCE 94

Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by UCE 94_@Jan 17 2009, 11:37 AM~12733088
> *Thanks man :biggrin:
> *


anytime uce


----------



## lowrivi1967

hey Rich,hold on to another set,will be ordering middle next month!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 18 2009, 02:19 PM~12741552
> *hey Rich,hold on to another set,will be ordering middle next month!
> *


done :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 18 2009, 07:50 PM~12743961
> *done  :biggrin:
> *


cool.I'll get back at you then


----------



## D-Cheeze

txmadetxpaid your are on the way tomarrow ...thanks for the business homie :biggrin:


----------



## 29775

how much for 4 tires 14' shipped to j6k 4b3... not in a rush need them for summer

thx


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jan 20 2009, 10:39 PM~12768227
> *how much for 4 tires 14' shipped to j6k 4b3... not in a rush need them for summer
> 
> thx
> *


pm sent


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

do you sell 155/80/13 hankooks?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jan 21 2009, 08:40 PM~12777846
> *do you sell 155/80/13 hankooks?
> *


:yes: 46.00 in sets 50.00for singles + SHIPPING AND BELIVE IT OR NOT THESE ARE HARDER TO GET THEN THE 14'S ....BY FAR BEST LOOKING 13 INCH RADIAL AVAILBE RIGHT NOW


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 21 2009, 09:58 PM~12778878
> *:yes: 46.00 + SHIPPING AND BELIVE IT OR NOT THESE ARE HARDER TO GET THEN THE 14'S ....BY FAR BEST LOOKING 13 INCH RADIAL AVAILBE RIGHT NOW
> *


damn,been lookin' out here for 13s,now I'll order from you after my next set of 14s!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 21 2009, 10:41 PM~12779279
> *damn,been lookin' out here for 13s,now I'll order from you after my next set of 14s!
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

MRPUPPET YOURS WILL BE ON THE WAY TODAY


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

PMed


----------



## ridinsolo

do you have 13''hankook shaved white walls if so how much shipped to 98230 uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Jan 30 2009, 03:07 PM~12860734-->
> 
> 
> 
> PMed
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ridinsolo_@Jan 30 2009, 03:35 PM~12860919
> *do you have 13''hankook shaved white walls if so how much shipped to 98230 uffin:
> *


thanks for the business. ...sorry i couldnt do the fattys


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 30 2009, 08:53 PM~12863151
> *pm sent
> thanks for the business. ...sorry i couldnt do the fattys
> *


3 sets shipp to 87121 new mexico  lmk


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jan 31 2009, 07:40 PM~12870509
> *3 sets shipp to 87121 new mexico  lmk
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

thanks og for the refferal on them hankooks


----------



## Chevillacs

How much for four tires 175 70 14.....shipped to VA 22033, lmk homie...thanks oh and are they wide white walls or skinnys?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

SET OF FOUR 


91204 GLENDALE CA.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 4 2009, 08:52 PM~12910665
> *How much for four tires 175 70 14.....shipped to VA 22033, lmk homie...thanks oh and are they wide white walls or skinnys?
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:01 PM~12910792
> *SET OF FOUR
> 91204 GLENDALE CA.
> 
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## BetoLOLOWS

How much for four tires 175 70 14 shiped to dallas tx 75204


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BetoLOLOWS_@Feb 5 2009, 07:49 AM~12913378
> *How much for four tires 175 70 14 shiped to dallas tx 75204
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Mark

i never got a PM back on 4 shipped to 47460 spencer IN :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 5 2009, 10:29 AM~12914795
> *i never got a PM back on 4 shipped to 47460 spencer IN  :dunno:
> *


SORRY MUST HAVE MISSED IT ....BUT WHEN YOU GET 25-35 PM'S PER DAY IT SOMETIMES HAPPENS 
:uh: 

PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 7 2009, 11:15 AM~12632015
> *small ones ...here a pic.....zenith not included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love theses tires


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 9 2009, 12:28 PM~12950404
> *love theses tires
> *


ALmost the same as mine except I have the chrome hub.


----------



## D-Cheeze

BUBBA-D ...YOUR TWO ARE ON THE WAY


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT FOR THE ORIGINAL LAY-IT-LOW TIRE GUY


----------



## torrez74

how much for a set of four sent to Roswell New Mexico 88203


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by torrez74_@Feb 11 2009, 05:50 PM~12976895
> *how much for a set of four sent to Roswell New Mexico 88203
> *


pm sent


----------



## 81.7.TX.

4 shipped to 76131?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 11 2009, 09:38 PM~12979654
> *4 shipped to 76131?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## caprice75classic

4 to 93010


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 5 2009, 12:56 PM~12915008
> *SORRY MUST HAVE MISSED IT ....BUT WHEN YOU GET 25-35 PM'S PER DAY IT SOMETIMES HAPPENS
> :uh:
> 
> PM SENT
> *


sorry i havent place my order. paypal has locked my money up  they flagged a transaction :uh: , i sold some stuff to buy tires. :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 12 2009, 08:40 AM~12982532
> *sorry i havent place my order. paypal has locked my money up  they flagged a transaction :uh: , i sold some stuff to buy tires.  :cheesy:
> *


hit me up when your ready


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 12 2009, 08:18 AM~12982320
> *4 to 93010
> *


pm sent


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 12 2009, 10:45 AM~12982581
> *pm sent
> *


sorry homie no pm yet


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 12 2009, 08:51 AM~12982650
> *sorry homie no pm yet
> *


damm your fast :biggrin: ....you should have it now :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Five 175/70 Hankooks shipped to 60163?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 13 2009, 12:46 AM~12991022
> *Five 175/70 Hankooks shipped to 60163?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## -JORGE-

How much for 4 175/70R14 sent to 30721 ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Feb 14 2009, 11:13 AM~13002231
> *How much for 4  175/70R14 sent to 30721 ?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## Mark

money sent :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## nyd40cal

175 / 70 / 14

are those white walls ?

pm me a price on 4 to 11789 NY


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Feb 18 2009, 05:23 PM~13041787
> * 175 / 70 / 14
> 
> are those white walls ?
> 
> pm me a price on 4 to 11789 NY
> *


what web site you think this is. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 11 2009, 11:50 AM~12972358
> *TTT FOR THE ORIGINAL LAY-IT-LOW TIRE GUY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Feb 18 2009, 03:23 PM~13041787
> * 175 / 70 / 14
> 
> are those white walls ?
> 
> pm me a price on 4 to 11789 NY
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

txmadetxpaid your second set is on the way ....thanks for the repeat business


----------



## D-Cheeze

MARK YOUR SET IS ON THE WAY TODAY ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## BUBBA-D

JUST GOT MY TWO TIRES IN TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 23 2009, 01:29 PM~13087523
> *JUST GOT MY TWO TIRES IN TODAY  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## scrpnit

hey D Cheeze i got a price from ya a while back but changed computers man ,sorry! i need 4 shipped to 70520


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 23 2009, 04:35 PM~13088880
> *
> *


I need another set shipped homie to 84403 :0 Get at me


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by scrpnit+Feb 24 2009, 11:47 AM~13098264-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey D Cheeze i got a price from ya a while back but changed computers man ,sorry! i need 4 shipped to 70520
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WestsideRider_@Feb 24 2009, 06:09 PM~13101684
> *I need another set shipped homie to 84403 :0 Get at me
> *


pm's sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

area651rider your 155/80-13s are on the way ......thanks for the business


----------



## 90linc619

how much for 175 /70 /14 shipped to 92040


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 90linc619_@Feb 26 2009, 10:21 AM~13118421
> *how much for 175 /70 /14  shipped to 92040
> *


PM SENT


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99

how much 175/70/14 to 33055


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Feb 26 2009, 05:07 PM~13121872
> *how much 175/70/14  to 33055
> *


pm sent


----------



## 90linc619

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 26 2009, 02:49 PM~13120741
> *PM SENT
> *


for sure thanks how long do they take to get here


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 90linc619_@Feb 26 2009, 09:03 PM~13124309
> *for sure thanks how long do they take to get here
> *


if i ship tommarrow .....wedsday


----------



## D-Cheeze

LOUDAWG48 YOUR SET IS ON THE WAY


----------



## CUZICAN

how much (4) 175/70/14 to 20602?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 28 2009, 05:34 PM~13140332
> *how much (4) 175/70/14 to 20602?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## imp63ss

Four (4) 175/70/14 shipped to 94587, how much? Oh shit wait, I can pick them up. How much out the door. :biggrin:


----------



## punkandy311

How much for 175/70/14 shipped to 76710? Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by imp63ss+Mar 4 2009, 11:34 PM~13187567-->
> 
> 
> 
> Four (4) 175/70/14 shipped to 94587, how much? Oh shit wait, I can pick them up. How much out the door.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-punkandy311_@Mar 5 2009, 12:19 AM~13187792
> *How much for 175/70/14 shipped to 76710? Thanks
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

4 175/70/14 to 45140 Thanks!


----------



## whitechocolate1971

how much for 2 shipped to 37037


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Mar 5 2009, 08:12 AM~13189407-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 175/70/14 to 45140 Thanks!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-whitechocolate1971_@Mar 5 2009, 08:16 AM~13189441
> *how much for 2 shipped to 37037
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

BELLY THE KID YOUR SET IS ON THE WAY ....ALONG WITH YOUR WHEEL CHIPS ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## youcantfademe

i need some ...i called everywhere yesterday with no luck .. they would sure sell me those fake ass cokers though......


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 8 2009, 09:36 AM~13216040
> *i need some ...i called everywhere yesterday with no luck .. they would sure sell me those fake ass cokers though......
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

CUZICAN THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS ...YOURS WILL LEAVE TODAY PROVIDING YOU GET BACK TO ME WITH A SHIP TO ADDRESS


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2009, 09:48 AM~13223842
> *CUZICAN THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS ...YOURS WILL LEAVE TODAY PROVIDING YOU GET BACK TO ME WITH A SHIP TO ADDRESS
> *



PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 9 2009, 06:28 PM~13229212
> *PM SENT
> *


goin goin goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

4-175/70/14 to 45240 Thanks!


----------



## streetsupraz

4 - 175/70-R14 to 98513 thanks


----------



## dirty_duece

hey bro do you still have some tires left if some pm me a price for 4 175/70-14 shipped to 88240 thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by capriceman75+Mar 9 2009, 10:34 PM~13233064-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4-175/70/14 to 45240 Thanks!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 01:52 AM~13233676
> *4 - 175/70-R14 to 98513 thanks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dirty_duece_@Mar 10 2009, 07:03 AM~13234709
> *hey bro do you still have some tires left if some pm me a price for 4  175/70-14 shipped to 88240 thanks
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

any hammers? i need one


----------



## Rfivlife

how much for 5 sent to 85204?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Mar 10 2009, 05:17 PM~13240672-->
> 
> 
> 
> any hammers? i need one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rfivlife_@Mar 10 2009, 05:30 PM~13240882
> *how much for 5 sent to 85204?
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT FOR THEM TIRES


----------



## chickenhawk

need 4- 175/70/14s how much shipped to 73554 ,okla


----------



## mrcadillac

u still got them hoes?? and if so how much for 5 shipped to texas???? :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk+Mar 13 2009, 07:48 AM~13269337-->
> 
> 
> 
> need 4- 175/70/14s how much shipped to 73554 ,okla
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrcadillac_@Mar 13 2009, 12:47 PM~13272293
> *u still got them hoes?? and if so how much for 5 shipped to texas???? :0
> *


NEED A ZIP HOMIE


----------



## chickenhawk

i didnt get that pm


----------



## NDUTIME70

How much for 5 175/70R14 sent to 48312? 

How much for 5 155/80/13 also to 48312


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by NDUTIME70_@Mar 13 2009, 02:01 PM~13272858
> *How much for 5 175/70R14 sent to 48312?
> 
> How much for 5 155/80/13 also  to 48312
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTTZ


----------



## thapachuco

Hey can i swing by tomorrow and get one mounted? Got a screw where the tread rounds out to the sidewall. Unless u can patch it?

What time you guys open again?

Rick


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Mar 15 2009, 12:18 PM~13286821
> *Hey can i swing by tomorrow and get one mounted? Got a screw where the tread rounds out to the sidewall. Unless u can patch it?
> 
> What time you guys open again?
> 
> Rick
> *


no problemo Rick .....come on by ...were there at 8:00.. will have to see if it can be patched ...kinda iffy in that spot ...


----------



## porky79

4- 175 70 14 ZIP 60087


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Mar 16 2009, 10:07 AM~13294970
> *4- 175 70 14 ZIP 60087
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## CUZICAN

*ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER..................THANX D*


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 19 2009, 05:10 PM~13330306
> *ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER..................THANX D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anytime man ....thanks for the business


----------



## NOSH

4 175/70/14 shipped to Miami?


----------



## 1supreme63

4 175/70/14 shipped to 19607 thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1supreme63_@Mar 20 2009, 07:39 AM~13335814
> *4 175/70/14 shipped to 19607 thanks
> *


PM SENT


----------



## low4life74

4 175/70R14 shipped to 63376 
thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Mar 20 2009, 05:09 PM~13340648
> *4 175/70R14 shipped to 63376
> thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## WICKED REGALS

hey bro pm a price on 4 shipped thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Mar 21 2009, 03:53 PM~13347882
> *hey bro pm a price on 4 shipped thanks
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 85eurolac

Quote for 4-175/70R14 shipped to 96821 
Thanks!!


----------



## low707cutt

175/70-14's need 4 tires to 98391 also got anything cheaper might need 2 sets. :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

WHATS THE SHIPPING TO LA? WONDERING IF IT'S CHEAPER THEN DRIVING OUT THERE uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 85eurolac+Mar 22 2009, 05:36 PM~13356075-->
> 
> 
> 
> Quote for 4-175/70R14 shipped to 96821
> Thanks!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 10:14 PM~13359157
> *175/70-14's need 4 tires to 98391 also got anything cheaper might need 2 sets. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 23 2009, 12:47 AM~13359698
> *WHATS THE SHIPPING TO LA? WONDERING IF IT'S CHEAPER THEN DRIVING OUT THERE uffin:
> *


pm's sent


----------



## Psycho631

pm'd :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 24 2009, 04:35 PM~13377672
> *pm'd :biggrin:
> *


pm returned :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

wicked regals thanks for the repeat business ...your pair went out today


----------



## so high kar klub

WAS GOOD HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO SAN DIEGO CA


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by so high kar klub_@Mar 24 2009, 05:00 PM~13377981
> *WAS GOOD HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO SAN DIEGO CA
> *


zip code request pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## chickenhawk

how much for 2 tires shipped to 73554,okla, do u take money order?


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 24 2009, 05:55 PM~13377907
> *wicked regals thanks for the repeat business ...your pair went out today
> *


  thanks again bro


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk+Mar 24 2009, 06:59 PM~13379567-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 2 tires  shipped to 73554,okla, do u take money order?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WICKED REGALS_@Mar 25 2009, 08:33 AM~13384448
> * thanks again bro
> *


ANYTIME MAN


----------



## Mark

hankooks looking right on the lincoln.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 25 2009, 04:59 PM~13389203
> *hankooks looking right on the lincoln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

GOT TWO SETS LEFT ...THESE ARE ON BACKORDER FROM HANKOOK FOR ABOUT 1 MONTH FROM WHAT I HEAR


----------



## WICKED REGALS

ttt for a good seller
got my tires today :thumbsup: thanks bro


----------



## southside groovin

how much for a full set shipped to 73108?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

set shipped to 79072


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by southside groovin+Mar 31 2009, 05:35 PM~13447347-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a full set shipped to 73108?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 31 2009, 11:05 PM~13451053
> *set shipped to 79072
> 
> 
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## Latin Society ATX

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 29 2009, 07:39 PM~13425029
> *GOT TWO SETS LEFT ...THESE ARE ON BACKORDER FROM HANKOOK FOR ABOUT 1 MONTH FROM WHAT I HEAR
> *


how much for shipping to 78664 ?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 1 2009, 08:49 AM~13452974
> *PM'S SENT
> *


thank you...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Apr 1 2009, 09:22 PM~13461401
> *thank you...
> *


ANYTIME :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## BRASIL

4 tires to 33313 how much?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Apr 3 2009, 07:07 AM~13474041
> *4 tires to 33313 how much?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 1LowLeSabre

How much for four tires shipped to 72116


----------



## mike cadillac

how much for 4 shipped to 32225?


----------



## boffo

how much shipped to 89032 las vegas nevada


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1LowLeSabre_@Apr 3 2009, 12:11 PM~13476386
> *How much for four tires shipped to 72116
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mike cadillac+Apr 5 2009, 03:47 AM~13487218-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 4 shipped to 32225?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-boffo_@Apr 5 2009, 05:04 PM~13490595
> *how much shipped to 89032 las vegas nevada
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## 2_69impalas

Aye brotha u still got some 14's left?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Apr 7 2009, 11:14 AM~13507494
> *Aye brotha u still got some 14's left?
> *


SITTIN ON 2 SETS AT THE MOMENT


----------



## 93candylac

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 7 2009, 04:36 PM~13509833
> *SITTIN ON 2 SETS AT THE MOMENT
> *


how much for a set of 14s to 75756


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Apr 7 2009, 07:20 PM~13512140
> *how much for a set of 14s to 75756
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 2_69impalas

How much for u to mount the rims on the tires?


----------



## curiousdos

how much for a set shipped toCO 80910


----------



## House_50

How much for four tires shipped to 60707?


----------



## cadihopper

need a set shipped to 78754 ? how u take payment ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Apr 13 2009, 05:06 AM~13559389
> *need a set shipped to 78754 ? how u take payment ?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas+Apr 8 2009, 11:52 AM~13518845-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much for u to mount the rims on the tires?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 12:15 AM~13525432
> *how much for a set shipped toCO 80910
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT
> <!--QuoteBegin-House_50_@Apr 12 2009, 11:33 AM~13554215
> *How much for four tires shipped to 60707?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

yo rich. wats the price on these now


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 14 2009, 10:41 AM~13573018
> *yo rich. wats the price on these now
> *


58.00 EACH


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

HOW MUCH FOR 2 SHIPPED TO 11220?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Apr 7 2009, 11:14 AM~13507494
> *Aye brotha u still got some 14's left?
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

LOOKS LIKE THESE ARE ON BACK ORDER AGAIN ....GOT THREE SETS LEFT ...WHO NEED THEM ....SETS ONLY FOR NOW NO SINGLES OR PAIRS


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

any 5.20s 13" in stock queso?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 16 2009, 07:11 PM~13600315
> *any 5.20s 13" in stock queso?
> *


dont stock them anymore  nothing in them ...i buy them for the same price as anyone any one...........every other tire they sell of theres i get a deal but these :angry: ....coker wants to get rich


----------



## D-Cheeze

Southside groovin and dirty duece thanks for the business!!!!!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 16 2009, 11:39 PM~13602370
> *dont stock them anymore    nothing in them ...i buy them for the same price as anyone any one...........every other tire they sell of theres  i get a deal but these :angry:  ....coker wants to get rich
> *


  DAMN THAT SUKS MYTE HAVE TO GET SOME REGULAR TIRES.WHAT THOSE GO FOR ?


----------



## SwangalangsNV

whats the fattest white wall you can get in a 14"


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Apr 17 2009, 10:06 PM~13612213-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN THAT SUKS MYTE HAVE TO GET SOME REGULAR TIRES.WHAT THOSE GO FOR ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 58.00 EACH FOR 14'S
> <!--QuoteBegin-SwangalangsNV_@Apr 17 2009, 10:18 PM~13612288
> *whats the fattest white wall you can get in a 14"
> *


1/2 INCH


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

what about 13"


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 20 2009, 11:01 AM~13631174
> *what about 13"
> *


45.00 EACH FOR HANKOOKS


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## benz88

hey rich, question as i forget what pressure i ran last year. What would be the ideal tire pressure on these? 40psi? thier on a towncar.


----------



## cali

are the 175/70's hankook.and how much to 54452


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by benz88+Apr 20 2009, 11:32 PM~13639603-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey rich, question as i forget what pressure i ran last year. What would be the ideal tire pressure on these?  40psi? thier on a towncar.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS WHERE I RUN MINE AT ON THE LAC
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cali_@Apr 21 2009, 05:57 AM~13640522
> *are the 175/70's hankook.and how much to 54452
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

BUBBA D YOUR SET IS ON THE WAY ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS 

1 SET LEFT ....WHO NEEDS THEM ?


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 17 2009, 11:04 PM~13612194
> *Southside groovin and dirty duece thanks for the business!!!!!!!
> *


got dem in today fast shipping :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 21 2009, 01:23 PM~13644639
> *got dem in today fast shipping  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW ....I DON'T PLAY


----------



## D-Cheeze

To the top


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

1 set to cheeks575505...on the way to new mexico today ....thanks for the business


----------



## BUBBA-D

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 21 2009, 08:58 AM~13641361
> *BUBBA D YOUR SET IS ON THE WAY ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS
> 
> 1 SET LEFT ....WHO NEEDS THEM ?
> *


I GOT THE TIRES IN YESTERDAY... THANKS... ALWAYS GREAT DOING BUSINESS WITH YOU


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 29 2009, 01:05 PM~13731545
> *I GOT THE TIRES IN YESTERDAY... THANKS... ALWAYS GREAT DOING BUSINESS WITH YOU
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT ....GOT A FEW MORE SETS TODAY


----------



## WrazedWrong

I need a set
my zip is 47143


----------



## genelow

how much shipped to nyc?11364


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong+May 4 2009, 07:06 PM~13785271-->
> 
> 
> 
> I need a set
> my zip is 47143
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-genelow_@May 4 2009, 07:42 PM~13785777
> *how much shipped to nyc?11364
> *


PM SENT 

TTT FOR THE ORIGINAL LAYITLOW TIRE GUY


----------



## D-Cheeze

jc76 thanks for the biz ...tires went out yesterday 


who else needs em ?????????????


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## bigmikelilmike

how much for 4 shipped to 76040 thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bigmikelilmike_@May 6 2009, 08:46 PM~13810689
> *how much for 4 shipped to 76040 thanks
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 8 2009, 12:43 AM~13822905
> *ttt
> *


how much to 11417


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 7 2009, 09:45 PM~13822918
> *how much to 11417
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ONE SET SOLD TO ME ....................LOL


----------



## secondtonone317

how much for 1 shipped to 11421?


----------



## jc76

Thanks rich got my tires monday quick service.


----------



## thorvallie

How much for five tires sent to 48183, Motorcity area?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317+May 13 2009, 12:01 PM~13874828-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 1 shipped to 11421?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> <!--QuoteBegin-thorvallie_@May 13 2009, 01:59 PM~13875954
> *How much for five tires sent to 48183, Motorcity area?
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## dj kurse 1

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 19 2009, 05:43 PM~13938189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how come I can find any of this tire in this size with ww in my area; they tell me oh, they do not make a white wall in that size and by Hankook. bunch of dumbf#[email protected] Hey D-Cheeze, *can* they special order discontinued tires? Was told they can order me the P175/75R/14 through special order.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@May 19 2009, 10:21 PM~13942959
> *how come I can find any of this tire in this size with ww in my area; they tell me oh, they do not make a white wall in that size and by Hankook. bunch of dumbf#[email protected] Hey D-Cheeze, can they special order discontinued tires? Was told they can order me the P175/75R/14 through special order.
> *


if you can find those let me know ...if anyone has them there old stock ....chances are if you s/o you wont get them ....but hey its worth a try


----------



## dj kurse 1

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 20 2009, 09:45 AM~13945469
> *if you can find those let me know ...if anyone has them there old stock ....chances are if you s/o you wont get them ....but hey its worth a try
> *


I'll hit u up if I do, dude says I have to pay up front though and I did say well what if you can't then hes like u get your $ back. Sounds fair, I say. BTW, dude says there Remingtons. :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@May 20 2009, 09:28 PM~13954045
> *I'll hit u up if I do, dude says I have to pay up front though and I did say well what if you can't then hes like u get your $ back. Sounds fair, I say. BTW, dude says there Remingtons.  :0
> *


THEY WOULD BE NICE .....HOPE YOU SCORE A SEY


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt for the 175/70-14's


----------



## D-Cheeze

back ttt


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 28 2009, 10:30 AM~14024164
> *back ttt
> *


hey homie I know I asked you before but I deleted the pm you sent me sorry...how much for 4 175/70/14s shipped to VA 22033?

and do they have the skinny whites?

Lmk homie thanks!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 28 2009, 05:47 PM~14030449
> *hey homie I know I asked you before but I deleted the pm you sent me sorry...how much for 4 175/70/14s shipped to VA 22033?
> 
> and do they have the skinny whites?
> 
> Lmk homie thanks!
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 28 2009, 05:47 PM~14030449
> *hey homie I know I asked you before but I deleted the pm you sent me sorry...how much for 4 175/70/14s shipped to VA 22033?
> 
> and do they have the skinny whites?
> 
> Lmk homie thanks!
> *


THANKS FOR THE BIZ MAN ....TIRES WILL GO OUT ON MONDAY


----------



## D-Cheeze

WHO NEEDS SOME ???????????????


----------



## 96lincoln

how much for a set of 4 175/70-14's shipped to 34744 Florida


and do you have fat whites


----------



## beto64ss

a homei price on the 175/70 -14 shipped to 60101 & what size whitewall on them


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

THANKS 4 THE TIRES MISTER CHESSE!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 4 2009, 04:51 PM~14097528
> *THANKS 4 THE TIRES MISTER CHESSE!!!!!
> *


anytime ralph


----------



## mv28

How much for a set to 72118?
Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln+Jun 3 2009, 12:30 PM~14084182-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set of 4 175/70-14's shipped to 34744 Florida
> and do you have fat whites
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 05:10 PM~14086889
> *a homei price on the 175/70 -14 shipped to 60101  & what size whitewall on them
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mv28_@Jun 5 2009, 05:53 AM~14102347
> *How much for a set to 72118?
> Thanks
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

How much for a set shipped to 85032, and do you have fat w/w? thanks PM ME PLEASE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 5 2009, 11:56 AM~14105284
> *How much for a set shipped to 85032, and do you have fat w/w? thanks PM ME PLEASE
> *


PM SENT


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Sorry homie one last question, what are the manufacture dates on tires. Basicly are these old stock from somewhere or do you have the hookup noonelse can find?
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 5 2009, 12:49 PM~14105649
> *Sorry homie one last question, what are the manufacture dates on tires. Basicly are these old stock from somewhere or do you have the hookup noonelse can find?
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


mine are all new stock ....hankook still makes these....but there the only one


----------



## Dysfunctional73

THINKING OF PICKING UP A SET, IF I GET MY SPOKES THIS WEEKEND. I'LL PICK THEM UP IF I DO


----------



## chato83

how much for 4 tires shipped 79415


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73+Jun 7 2009, 09:12 PM~14122816-->
> 
> 
> 
> THINKING OF PICKING UP A SET, IF I GET MY SPOKES THIS WEEKEND. I'LL PICK THEM UP IF I DO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LET ME KNOW
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chato83_@Jun 7 2009, 09:37 PM~14123030
> *how much for 4 tires shipped 79415
> *


PM SENT


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

How much for 6 tires shipped to 92113.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@Jun 9 2009, 01:07 PM~14140675
> *How much for 6 tires shipped to 92113.
> *


pm sent


----------



## bigA78

how much for a set to 94590?


----------



## BIGV63

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 9 2009, 08:57 AM~14137473
> *LET ME KNOW
> PM SENT
> *


how much for a set? I'm in San Jose


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bigA78+Jun 10 2009, 05:09 AM~14147844-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for  a set to 94590?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGV63_@Jun 10 2009, 05:22 AM~14147885
> *how much for a set? I'm in San Jose
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## BABYBOY78

how much for 2 shipped to 60099?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78_@Jun 10 2009, 09:16 PM~14157086
> *how much for 2 shipped to 60099?
> *


PM SENT BABYBOY78


----------



## malomonte

Hey Senor Queso...5 shipped to 30341?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jun 13 2009, 10:22 AM~14179603
> *Hey Senor Queso...5 shipped to 30341?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 10 2008, 06:55 PM~11058239
> *I ORDERED 60 BUT ONLY GOT 30.......PRICE 53.00 EACH + SHIPPING CAN SHIP AS SOON AS FRIDAY
> 
> I KNOW ALOT OF YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN WAITING .....
> SHOOT ME A ZIP AND CITY FOR SHIPPING QUOTE AND LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANNA PAY
> I TAKE CREDIT CARDS , MONEY ORDERS AND PAYPAL
> 
> 
> *


They still this price?

How much to 34655?


----------



## mrcadillac

6 tires shipped to either 79762 or 78840,, and do u accept visa debit?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jun 13 2009, 07:21 PM~14182769
> *They still this price?
> 
> How much to 34655?
> *


not for a while man ....there 58.00 each


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Jun 13 2009, 08:10 PM~14183087
> *6 tires shipped to either 79762 or 78840,, and do u accept visa debit?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## matty87

how much for 6 shipped to 11236 ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by matty87_@Jun 15 2009, 08:24 PM~14202101
> *how much for 6 shipped to 11236 ?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## swanginbigbodies

how much for 4 to 33565?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Jun 16 2009, 06:00 PM~14210940
> *how much for 4 to 33565?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## TWEEDY

A big BUMP for the best tire dealer on LIL. no bullshit and prices lower than your car. :biggrin:


----------



## NIGHT CROWD

how much for a set of four to 90601?? let me know thanx


----------



## str8pimpsur13

how much to 75040


----------



## D-Cheeze

MATTY87 YOU 6 ARE LEAVING TODAY THANKS FOR THE BIZ MAN


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by NIGHT CROWD_@Jun 17 2009, 10:58 PM~14225417
> *how much for a set of four to 90601?? let me know thanx
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

LOCO 78 THANKS FOR THE BIZ MAN .....


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## tekolote760

how much for 4 of them ship to 92065 or 90731


----------



## eno213

4 shipped to 92139


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by tekolote760+Jun 24 2009, 07:34 PM~14289084-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 4 of them ship to 92065 or 90731
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eno213_@Jun 25 2009, 01:05 AM~14292023
> *4 shipped to 92139
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## capriceman75

how much for 4-175/70-14s shipped to cincinnati,oh 45240


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 26 2009, 01:21 AM~14303653
> *how much for 4-175/70-14s shipped to cincinnati,oh 45240
> *


PM SENT


----------



## BIGPHACE

SUP UCE HOW MUCH 4 A SET TO 99301


----------



## My98Lincoln

i NEED 4 SHIPPED TO 33830... PM ME PRICE...


----------



## blvddav

pics or a link with these tires on there ride???thx


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE+Jun 27 2009, 10:31 AM~14314783-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP UCE HOW MUCH 4 A SET TO 99301
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 02:47 PM~14315994
> *i NEED 4 SHIPPED TO 33830... PM ME PRICE...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blvddav_@Jun 28 2009, 12:20 AM~14319428
> *pics or a link with these tires on there ride???thx
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## ramiros64

SAY HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR SHIPPING TO TEXAS 903 AREA TYLER TX75708


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ramiros64_@Jun 30 2009, 07:26 PM~14346284
> *SAY HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR SHIPPING TO TEXAS 903 AREA TYLER TX75708
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## ElRody23

How much for 175/70/14 shipped to 30096

I need 4!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 16 2008, 02:05 PM~11617592
> *PM SENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE !! *


----------



## luizg69

how much for 4 of them ship to 97123... THANKS


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Jul 4 2009, 09:27 AM~14379589
> *How much for 175/70/14 shipped to 30096
> 
> I need 4!!
> 
> Thanks!!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Jul 6 2009, 12:10 AM~14390472
> *how much for 4 of them ship to 97123... THANKS
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Layne21

How much for 4 tires shipped to 29907.....175/70/14 and do you have them in 1in whitewalls


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Jul 7 2009, 06:36 AM~14401143
> *How much for 4 tires shipped to 29907.....175/70/14 and do you have them in 1in whitewalls
> *


pm sent


----------



## BRASIL

Hey Cheese...

I already requested price in the past, i need some info now.
I will be in Los Angeles in august the 14th, i need a set of 4 to bring over to Brasil.
anyway, how much would you charge me for that?
Is it possible to know how much does it weight? 
and depending on the weight, can i have them wrapped in 1 big package or in 2 packages?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Jul 7 2009, 09:47 AM~14402482
> *Hey Cheese...
> 
> I already requested price in the past, i need some info now.
> I will be in Los Angeles in august the 14th, i need a set of 4 to bring over to Brasil.
> anyway, how much would you charge me for that?
> Is it possible to know how much does it weight?
> and depending on the weight, can i have them wrapped in 1 big package or in 2 packages?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

thanks for the biz modesto64 ( serg ) .....i appreciate the biz 



who else needs some ?


----------



## torrez74

i need 3 shipped to 88203


----------



## earldesigns

how much for a set shipped 70601


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by torrez74+Jul 10 2009, 11:46 AM~14435398-->
> 
> 
> 
> i need 3 shipped to 88203
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-earldesigns_@Jul 10 2009, 03:57 PM~14437782
> *how much for a set shipped 70601
> *


pm's sent


----------



## bestwish

http://www.tradeshoes9.com/product_list.aspx?pcid=725


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bestwish_@Jul 10 2009, 11:07 PM~14441126
> *http://www.tradeshoes9.com/product_list.aspx?pcid=725
> *


WTF


----------



## 63 VERT

i need a set of 4 shipped to 78221 how much


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Jul 11 2009, 09:18 AM~14442766
> *i need a set of 4 shipped to 78221 how much
> *


pm sent


----------



## joesimpala

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 14 2009, 01:09 PM~14470926
> *pm sent
> *


Can I pick up? how much?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by joesimpala_@Jul 14 2009, 01:28 PM~14471761
> *Can I pick up? how much?
> *


58.00 EACH + TAX ....P/U IN SAN JOSE 

PM SENT


----------



## RevHigh06

how much for 4 175/70/14 sent to camp lejeune nc 28542


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RevHigh06_@Jul 14 2009, 02:35 PM~14472622
> *how much for 4 175/70/14 sent to camp lejeune nc 28542
> *


PM SENT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:biggrin:


----------



## cutter_era

4 to 20853


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cutter_era_@Jul 15 2009, 08:52 AM~14481285
> *4 to 20853
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

MODESTO64 ( SERGIO ) THNAKS FOR THE BUSINESS MAN


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

HOW MUCH FOR 2 SHIPPED TO 11237 NYC


----------



## advance design

How much for 4 175/7014's, shipped to Salinas, 93901? Or give me an idea when a good time would be to just drive up and pick them up.....Thanks.


----------



## elnutty

I need 4 175 70 14's i can pick them up I'm in redwood city


----------



## MINT'Z

how much each


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ+Jul 18 2009, 03:16 PM~14513049-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR 2 SHIPPED TO 11237  NYC
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by advance [email protected] 19 2009, 11:07 AM~14517541
> *How much for 4 175/7014's, shipped to Salinas, 93901? Or give me an idea when a good time would be to just drive up and pick them up.....Thanks.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent ....cheaper to come by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 11:20 AM~14517608
> *I need 4 175 70 14's i can pick them up I'm in redwood city
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> come on down got you covered
> goodies speed shop
> 345 lincoln ave
> san jose ca 95126
> 408-295-0930
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MINT'Z_@Jul 19 2009, 11:33 AM~14517671
> *how much each
> *


58.00


----------



## WstSideLincoln

4 of them shipped to 23663, pm me back please thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Jul 20 2009, 08:31 AM~14524485
> *4 of them shipped to 23663, pm me back please thanks
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

WHATS UP MISZTER CHESSE!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 21 2009, 03:53 PM~14542003
> *WHATS UP MISZTER CHESSE!
> *


chillen ralf :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

Not to throw this topic of there Queso, and I may be late in congratulating you but I see you dropped the "prospect" and Got a plaque in the back window. Congrats USO you deserve it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 23 2009, 12:45 AM~14557611
> *Not to throw this topic of there Queso, and I may be late in congratulating you but I see you dropped the "prospect" and Got a plaque in the back window. Congrats USO you deserve it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man


----------



## CUZICAN

By the way took the tires I got from you off the truck and put em on my new project :biggrin: Thanks again


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 23 2009, 09:55 PM~14567014
> *By the way took the tires I got from you off the truck and put em on my new project :biggrin:  Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## dropincaddy

how much for two 175/70-14 shipped to 64024


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by dropincaddy_@Jul 28 2009, 03:46 AM~14602218
> *how much for two 175/70-14 shipped to 64024
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## ROCK OUT

ttt what psi should i run on these theyre on my 99 lincoln?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 3 2009, 03:48 PM~14663367
> *ttt what psi should i run on these theyre on my 99 lincoln?
> *


38-40 psi


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 3 2009, 04:35 PM~14663862
> *38-40 psi
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 3 2009, 04:42 PM~14663955
> *thanks :thumbsup:
> *


ANYTIME


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 3 2009, 06:35 PM~14663862
> *38-40 psi
> *


Really? I was told by a lot of people to go all the way up to 55 because these tires are made to be on rims skinnier than x7.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 4 2009, 03:03 AM~14669010
> *Really? I was told by a lot of people to go all the way up to 55 because these tires are made to be on rims skinnier than x7.
> *


AT 55 PSI ITS GOOD FOR HOPPING ....IF YOU RIDE EVERYDAY AT 55 PSI ...YOU WILL NOTICE A LITTLE PREMATURE TIRE WEAR IN THE MIDDLE OF THE TREAD

BUT MOST LOWRIDERS DONT CARE ABOUT TIRE WHERE ....ESPECIALLY IF YOU HAVE EXTENDED A-ARMS


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

whats up cheese? wuts the inventory on these things looking like nowadays?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 7 2009, 08:38 AM~14702363
> *whats up cheese? wuts the inventory on these things looking like nowadays?
> *


i have 3 sets right now


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2009, 09:48 AM~14670253
> *AT 55 PSI ITS GOOD FOR HOPPING ....IF YOU RIDE EVERYDAY AT 55 PSI ...YOU WILL NOTICE A LITTLE PREMATURE TIRE WEAR IN THE MIDDLE OF THE TREAD
> 
> BUT MOST LOWRIDERS DONT CARE ABOUT TIRE WHERE ....ESPECIALLY IF YOU HAVE EXTENDED A-ARMS
> *


:dunno: I'm not even juiced. I do notice it rides A LOT smoother at 55 than at 40 or so.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 10 2009, 01:36 AM~14722782
> *:dunno: I'm not even juiced. I do notice it rides A LOT smoother at 55 than at 40 or so.
> *


----------



## Centillac

WUZ UP RICH? WHATS THE TICKET FOR A SET OF THEM TIRES 175/70/14? LET ME KNOW AND U NEVER GOT BACK TO ME ON THE OTHER STUFF I PM'D U ABOUT THANX HOMIE 


SWAP
 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Aug 10 2009, 03:48 PM~14728445
> *WUZ UP RICH?  WHATS THE TICKET FOR A SET OF THEM TIRES 175/70/14? LET ME KNOW AND U NEVER GOT BACK TO ME ON THE OTHER STUFF I PM'D U ABOUT THANX HOMIE
> SWAP
> :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## lowlinc93

Not needing yet, but what would it be for a set shipped to 86426 AZ???


----------



## Almazan86

PM ME A PRICE FOR A SET TO 34974 FL AND DO YOU HAVE THEM IN STOCK?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93+Aug 11 2009, 01:41 PM~14737700-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not needing yet, but what would it be for a set shipped to 86426 AZ???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Almazan86_@Aug 12 2009, 08:51 PM~14753012
> *PM ME A PRICE FOR A SET TO 34974 FL AND DO YOU HAVE THEM IN STOCK?
> *


pm's sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

LAYNE21 THANKS FOR THE BIZ BRO .....YOUR SETS LEAVING ON MONDAY


----------



## Mr Impala

post a pic i need one want to make sure it matches my other 3


----------



## lowtoad

whats theprice for a set of 4, shipped to AZ 85745?
thanks in advance.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 16 2009, 04:07 AM~14782737
> *post a pic i need one want to make sure it matches my other 3
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowtoad_@Aug 16 2009, 05:50 AM~14782906
> *whats theprice for a set of 4, shipped to AZ 85745?
> thanks in advance.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## bay66imp

yo d-cheeze i need 2 of these wuts the best you can do ill come get emon wednsday


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bay66imp_@Aug 17 2009, 05:12 PM~14796975
> *yo d-cheeze i need 2 of these wuts the best you can do ill come get emon wednsday
> *


pm sent


----------



## edelmiro13

HOW MUCH FOR 2 SHIPPED TO 46225.........


----------



## blue monte ls

how much for 4 ship 40214 ky


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Aug 19 2009, 04:41 PM~14818282
> *HOW MUCH FOR 2 SHIPPED TO 46225.........
> *


any chance i can get these by friday........got the paypal ready


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13+Aug 19 2009, 12:41 PM~14818282-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR 2 SHIPPED TO 46225.........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by blue monte [email protected] 19 2009, 04:16 PM~14820455
> *how much for 4 ship 40214 ky
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-edelmiro13_@Aug 19 2009, 06:01 PM~14821577
> *any chance i can get these by friday........got the paypal ready
> *


i can but shipping is gonna be expensive


----------



## D-Cheeze

Goofee_510 thanks for the biz man


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## Goofee_510

D-Cheeze Thanks For the Tires 175/70-14'S I'll be at show this sat in union city be the first time i put them on good talking to you i'll let more people know where to get 175/70-14'S or155/80-13 With WHite Walls (Best Buisness Around)


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Goofee_510_@Aug 25 2009, 03:07 PM~14878359
> *D-Cheeze Thanks For the Tires 175/70-14'S I'll be at show this sat in union city be the first time i put them on good talking to you i'll let more people know where to get 175/70-14'S or155/80-13 With WHite Walls (Best Buisness Around)
> *


thanks for the good words homie


----------



## D-Cheeze

keep this ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

Loco 78 thanks for the repeat business


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 17 2009, 10:13 AM~14791088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have the same tires on my car and i like the look of them, i just hate that the 13" white walls a re thicker than the white wall on the 14"


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 01:40 PM~15016652
> *i have the same tires on my car and i like the look of them, i just hate that the 13" white walls a re thicker than the white wall on the 14"
> *


just barley 14's are 1/2 .....13s are 5/8


----------



## D-Cheeze

thanks for the biziness biggboy ....your set just got p/u by ups


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 10 2009, 05:35 PM~15042422
> *thanks for the biziness biggboy ....your set just got p/u by ups
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## davidm63

can you shave those to get a wider white wall


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by davidm63_@Sep 12 2009, 02:34 PM~15061532
> *can you shave those to get a wider white wall
> *


Sorry no ...but if your local I can tell you where ?


----------



## Coupe R DeVille

Need 4 tires shipped to PA !5218


----------



## davidm63

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 12 2009, 05:19 PM~15061732
> *Sorry no ...but if your local I can tell you where ?
> *


live in the north bay, always up for a road trip around the bay.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by davidm63_@Sep 13 2009, 11:04 PM~15073341
> *live in the north bay, always up for a road trip around the bay.
> *


come by during the week ....i will hook you up on the shaver


----------



## lincolnswanga

how much for a set shipped to 77055


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Sep 14 2009, 07:58 AM~15075135
> *how much for a set shipped to 77055
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ninesixx

what kind of white wall? buffed or stock? how much to 95694


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ninesixx_@Sep 14 2009, 10:22 AM~15076419
> *what kind of white wall? buffed or stock? how much to 95694
> *


stock or pinner .....what ever you wanna call it .....  pm sent


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 10 2008, 03:55 PM~11058239
> *I ORDERED 60 BUT ONLY GOT 30.......PRICE 53.00 EACH + SHIPPING CAN SHIP AS SOON AS FRIDAY
> 
> I KNOW ALOT OF YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN WAITING .....
> SHOOT ME A ZIP AND CITY FOR SHIPPING QUOTE AND LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANNA PAY
> I TAKE CREDIT CARDS , MONEY ORDERS AND PAYPAL
> 
> 
> *


155/80/13's??????????????


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 08:14 AM~15086706
> *155/80/13's??????????????
> *


all i have is firestones right now ....hankook 13's are on back order for another month or so


----------



## NaptownSwangin

4 shipped to 46229?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 16 2009, 03:03 PM~15101027
> *4 shipped to 46229?
> *


pm sent


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 14 2009, 02:44 PM~15077734
> *stock or pinner .....what ever you wanna call it .....   pm sent
> *


 damn you still getting these? pm price for 2 14s w/skinny white to 14618 please


----------



## biggboy

recieved mine today,


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by brett+Sep 16 2009, 06:02 PM~15102610-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn you still getting these?    pm price for 2 14s w/skinny white to 14618 please
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> <!--QuoteBegin-biggboy_@Sep 16 2009, 08:34 PM~15104312
> *recieved mine today,
> *


right on man ....glad your happy :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## 89CaddyRyder

how much for a set shipped to florida 34981?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 89CaddyRyder_@Sep 24 2009, 12:53 PM~15175792
> *how much for a set shipped to florida 34981?
> *


pm sent


----------



## BUBBA-D

FORGOT THE PRICE HOMIE... 33196 MIAMI FL.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 25 2009, 02:57 PM~15186883
> *FORGOT THE PRICE HOMIE... 33196 MIAMI FL.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## tearitup

i need 4x 175/70/14s. these are whitewalls right?

im in oklahoma city 73109.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Sep 29 2009, 04:16 PM~15221747
> *i need 4x 175/70/14s. these are whitewalls right?
> 
> im in oklahoma city 73109.
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

tearitup THANKS FOR THE BIZ ....YOUR SET IS LEAVING TODAY


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## regalistic

price on a set sent to 45236 (cincy)


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 2 2009, 10:15 PM~15255412
> *price on a set sent to 45236 (cincy)
> *


pm sent


----------



## RevHigh06

how much for a set sent to Jacksonville NC 28542


----------



## ars!n

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RevHigh06_@Oct 5 2009, 04:21 PM~15275702
> *how much for a set sent to Jacksonville NC 28542
> *


pm sent


----------



## ars!n

I'll be hitting you up next month after the move for sure. Tires, chips, your a one stop shop homie :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Oct 7 2009, 12:07 PM~15294018
> *I'll be hitting you up next month after the move for sure. Tires, chips, your a one stop shop homie  :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 8 2009, 09:47 AM~15302192
> *HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY
> *


Believe it.


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 24 2009, 08:55 AM~15173075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> *


  wassup rich....what are these going for????,are these d's,z's or chinas????


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 8 2009, 11:01 PM~15309473
> * wassup rich....what are these going for????,are these d's,z's or chinas????
> *


Z'S ...CHROMES WITH TIRES 1650.00


----------



## Groc006

Whats up Homie,

PM me a Price for 4-175/70/14 shipped to 34982 S. Central Fla....Thanks


----------



## thapachuco

Can you order 1.25in white walls 205/75s? or know of a company that does? im looking at shaving as a last resort


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 14 2009, 07:38 PM~15360723
> *Can you order 1.25in white walls 205/75s? or know of a company that does? im looking at shaving as a last resort
> *


Coker is the only ones .... I would shave them cause cokers pricing is out of control


----------



## thapachuco

can they shave out to 1.25. In your opinion how is the quality of their shaves? do the tires need to be mounted or un mounted? do they turn yellow?

thanks rich!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 15 2009, 01:05 PM~15367704
> *can they shave out to 1.25. In your opinion how is the quality of their shaves? do the tires need to be mounted or un mounted? do they turn yellow?
> 
> thanks rich!!
> *


Yeah they can shave them pretty good .... See adam at calderons on alum rock .... They have done the tires on both my impala and civic and they came out good on both ... Tires do have to be mounted for them to do it !!


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## soriano




----------



## Switchblade

Did you not get my PM?


----------



## Switchblade

Well anyways, no point in waiting to see if you did or not lol.

IF you sell rims. 14x7 with a tire + an extra tire shipped to 50314 des moines Iowa.

If you don't sell rims, Just 1 tire shipped to 50314 des moines Iowa.


----------



## -JORGE-

What's the price on your 13" tires and what brands u got


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Switchblade+Oct 22 2009, 03:48 PM~15437647-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not get my PM?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO SURE ....? DONT THINK SO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 03:57 PM~15437766
> *Well anyways, no point in waiting to see if you did or not lol.
> 
> IF you sell rims. 14x7 with a tire + an extra tire shipped to 50314 des moines Iowa.
> 
> If you don't sell rims, Just 1 tire shipped to 50314 des moines Iowa.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT
> <!--QuoteBegin-bounded c.c._@Oct 23 2009, 01:02 AM~15442745
> *What's the price on your 13" tires and what brands u got
> *


I HAVE FIRESTONE FR380 OR HANKOOK 714'S 45.00 EACH + SHIPPING


----------



## Switchblade

:thumbsup:


----------



## -JORGE-

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## capone530

um i'm not trying to go offroading..do u have 13s?


----------



## Loco Yesca

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Oct 23 2009, 10:57 PM~15451845
> *um i'm not trying to go offroading..do u have 13s?
> *


 :uh:

***


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Oct 23 2009, 09:57 PM~15451845
> *um i'm not trying to go offroading..do u have 13s?
> *


STFU AND YES


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Oct 23 2009, 10:57 PM~15451845
> *um i'm not trying to go offroading..do u have 13s?
> *


damm youre a atupid son of a bitch :uh:


----------



## HittinCornerz93

TTT FOR SOME HARD TO GET RUBBERS


----------



## D-Cheeze

Groc006 THANKS FOR THE BIZ ON THE TIRES ....THERE LEAVING TODAY


----------



## HittinCornerz93

HOW MUCH FOR A SET SHIPPED TO 48146 PM ME


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Oct 26 2009, 01:33 PM~15471364
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET SHIPPED TO 48146 PM ME
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 26 2009, 12:17 PM~15468656
> *Groc006 THANKS FOR THE BIZ ON THE TIRES ....THERE LEAVING TODAY
> *


No problem Homie, looking forward to getting them. :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDY_PAINT

how much for 5 shiped to 78628


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by KANDY_PAINT_@Oct 27 2009, 06:13 PM~15486244
> *how much for 5 shiped to 78628
> *


pm sent


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 23 2009, 10:56 AM~15444444
> *NO SURE ....? DONT THINK SO
> PM SENT
> 
> I HAVE FIRESTONE FR380 OR HANKOOK 714'S 45.00 EACH + SHIPPING
> *


i like the way the hankook looks, any pics of the firestone?


----------



## D-Cheeze

HATE TO DO IT BUT THE TAX ON CHINESE STUFF HAS GONE UP AND IS FORCING ME TO RAISE THE PRICE ON THESE TIRES 

HANKOOK 175/70-14 IS NOW 62.00 EACH 
HANKOOK 155/80-13 IS NOW 52.00 EACH 

SORRY EVERYONE BUT THIS IS OUT OF MY CONTROL 

ON A GOOD NOTE I HAVE 2 SETS OF 14'S LEFT AT THE OLD 58.00 PRICE 
WHO NEEDS SOME ?

RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## Groc006

Thanks Rich for the Tires.....delivered right on time.....

will be doing more buisness with you in the future

















:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 2 2009, 02:44 PM~15539866
> *Thanks Rich for the Tires.....delivered right on time.....
> 
> will be doing more buisness with you in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 30 2009, 09:29 AM~15513840
> *HATE TO DO IT BUT THE TAX ON CHINESE STUFF HAS GONE UP AND IS FORCING ME TO RAISE THE PRICE ON THESE TIRES
> 
> HANKOOK 175/70-14 IS NOW 62.00 EACH
> HANKOOK 155/80-13 IS NOW 52.00 EACH
> 
> SORRY EVERYONE BUT THIS IS OUT OF MY CONTROL
> 
> ON A GOOD NOTE I HAVE 2 SETS OF 14'S LEFT AT THE OLD 58.00 PRICE
> WHO NEEDS SOME ?
> 
> RICH
> *


was reading about the tax this morning, was wondering what it was gonna do to the whitewall market... gonna be black walls and witeout for me next summer...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 3 2009, 06:19 AM~15546967
> *was reading about the tax this morning, was wondering what it was gonna do to the whitewall market... gonna be black walls and witeout for me next summer...
> *


hopefully that wont be the case :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Detailers THANKS FOR THE BIZ MAN ....YOUR SET IS ON THE WAY 

RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze

thapachuco thanks for the biz on them 15's


----------



## Detailers

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

ttt


----------



## ars!n

TTT


----------



## Maverick

may need another set rich..72568
14s


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 11 2009, 10:24 AM~15633477
> *may need another set rich..72568
> 14s
> *


PM SENT BROTHER


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

mr cheese. im looking for some tires price please 14s


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Nov 12 2009, 04:12 PM~15647917
> *mr cheese.  im looking for some tires price please  14s
> *


62.00 EACH


----------



## thapachuco

Rich, thanks for the recommendation on the Firestone's, they look bad ass on the buick. Much respect for the help as always.

Rick


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 13 2009, 09:19 AM~15654457
> *62.00 EACH
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Nov 13 2009, 01:34 PM~15657070
> *Rich, thanks for the recommendation on the Firestone's, they look bad ass on the buick. Much respect for the help as always.
> 
> Rick
> *


I TRY RICK :biggrin: 
THANKS AGAIN AND AGAIN FOR THE REPEAT BIZ


----------



## ars!n

*TTMFT*


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Nov 16 2009, 05:01 PM~15683534
> *TTMFT
> *


thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

JUMBOFRIENDLY THANKS FOR THE BIZ ....WILL GET THOSE OUT ASAP


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ruthless808 YOU ORDER WILL SHIP ON MONDAY ....THANKS FOR THE BIZNESS


----------



## D-Cheeze

FEW SETS LEAVING TODAY ....JUMBOFRIENDLY AND RUTHLESS808 THANKS FOR THE BIZ


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT FOR THE OG LAYITLOW TIRE GUY


----------



## D-Cheeze

datsun81 your set is on the way ....to puerto rico .....thanks for the biz


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## FUCQH8RS

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 10 2009, 04:58 PM~15940311
> *TTT
> *


maybe a dumb question but are there any 175/75/14 tires still out there


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 12 2009, 07:42 AM~15958096
> *maybe a dumb question but are there any 175/75/14 tires still out there
> *


not for a few years


----------



## Shanana

you have a pm


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Dec 14 2009, 02:34 AM~15975055
> *you have a pm
> *


REPLIED :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 27 2009, 12:21 PM~15797360
> *ttt
> *


U have any sets left


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

hey man looking for a set of 175/70/r14's shoot me aprice shipped to 50158... call me at 641.844.7503,, thanks


----------



## CUZICAN

Ay cheese, are you selling wheels and tires again.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 14 2009, 07:01 PM~15982098
> *Ay cheese, are you selling wheels and tires again.
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 15 2009, 01:47 PM~15989532
> *yes  :biggrin:
> *


You have any 13x5's


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 17 2009, 06:18 AM~16007541
> *You have any 13x5's
> *


13x5.5


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## sharky_510

u stillgot them? i need one.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

how much for 5 175/70-14 tires shipped to 50158? call me at 641-8447503 if you can get them...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by sharky_510+Dec 28 2009, 05:19 PM~16114243-->
> 
> 
> 
> u stillgot them? i need one.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SURE DO
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 28 2009, 05:55 PM~16114712
> *how much for 5 175/70-14 tires shipped to 50158? call me at 641-8447503 if you can get them...
> *


MADE THE CALL


----------



## That 79

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 17 2009, 10:18 AM~16007541
> *You have any 13x5's
> *


13.5's huh?????? what you gonna tuck those under hmmmmmm!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by That 79_@Dec 30 2009, 03:13 PM~16135547
> *13.5's huh?????? what you gonna tuck those under hmmmmmm!
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

VooDoo Lounge thnaks for the biz Uce .....will ship on monday


----------



## D-Cheeze

13's and 14's in stock ....who needs em ?


----------



## APACHERX3

How much for a set(4)of 155r13zzzzzz to 68113 thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 2 2010, 07:44 PM~16165358
> *How much for a set(4)of 155r13zzzzzz to 68113 thanks
> *


TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## Pjay

How much for 9 175/70r14s shipped to 87537


----------



## MAYA_813LAC

PRICE 4 ALL FOUR TO TAMPA,FL 33570???? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Jan 7 2010, 07:55 PM~16220323-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much for 9 175/70r14s shipped to 87537
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYA_813LAC_@Jan 8 2010, 09:07 AM~16224928
> *PRICE 4 ALL FOUR TO TAMPA,FL 33570???? :biggrin:
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

CHEWIE THANKS FOR THE BIZ ON THE WHEELS AND TIRES


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

prce on 5 shipped to 53218


----------



## Soultrain

price for 5 shipped to baltimore maryland 21215


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Jan 17 2010, 03:19 PM~16318107-->
> 
> 
> 
> prce on 5 shipped to 53218
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Soultrain_@Jan 17 2010, 05:42 PM~16319281
> *price for 5 shipped to baltimore maryland 21215
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## SLF~PUPPET

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 19 2010, 12:21 PM~16338907
> *TTT
> *


PRICE TO SHIP TO 85201 MESA AZ SET OF 4


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SLF~PUPPET_@Jan 20 2010, 12:44 AM~16348982
> *PRICE TO SHIP TO 85201 MESA AZ SET OF 4
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## juicd83buick

I need 2 to 45324


----------



## Big-Tymer

4 to...77536


----------



## RollinX151

1 shipped to 33012?


----------



## TWEEDY

TTT For D-Cheezie


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by juicd83buick+Jan 26 2010, 06:23 PM~16421644-->
> 
> 
> 
> I need 2 to 45324
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 06:26 PM~16421704
> *4 to...77536
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 07:03 PM~16422345
> *1 shipped to 33012?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^pm's sent ^^^^^^^
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TWEEDY_@Jan 27 2010, 09:29 AM~16428203
> *TTT For D-Cheezie
> *


thanks tweetster


----------



## CUZICAN

Yo King Queso, Did'nt you have a thread for knockoff's once ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 27 2010, 01:06 PM~16430193
> *Yo King Queso, Did'nt you have a thread for knockoff's once ?
> *


JUST THE INTERCHANGLE KITS ? 

El Gato *****


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 27 2010, 01:06 PM~16430193
> *Yo King Queso, Did'nt you have a thread for knockoff's once ?
> *


JUST THE INTERCHANGLE KITS ? 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=490617&st=0


----------



## curiousdos

whats the price on 4 shipped to 80910


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Jan 27 2010, 02:10 PM~16430806
> *whats the price on 4 shipped to 80910
> *


PM SENT :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 27 2010, 04:59 PM~16431928
> *PM SENT  :wow:
> *


need a price on set too 27591..


----------



## RollinX151

1 shipped to 33012?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Jan 28 2010, 05:05 PM~16444247-->
> 
> 
> 
> need a price on set too 27591..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollinX151_@Jan 28 2010, 08:17 PM~16446248
> *1 shipped to 33012?
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## 70 on 72s

Need two to ft worth tx 
number 817 454 0461
thank you


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

price for 4 to 33860


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1

price on set of 4 shipped to 46806?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 70 on 72s+Jan 29 2010, 04:58 PM~16454900-->
> 
> 
> 
> Need two to ft worth tx
> number 817 454 0461
> thank you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 06:31 PM~16455761
> *price for 4 to 33860
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79swanginmalibu1_@Jan 30 2010, 08:11 AM~16459715
> *price on set of 4 shipped to 46806?
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## baggedout81

Stand up CAT :thumbsup:


----------



## droptop63

need price for 4 sent to 79072


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by droptop63_@Jan 30 2010, 07:21 PM~16463744
> *need price  for 4 sent to 79072
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ereunotres

pm price of four to 68134 omaha, neb


----------



## 72SJV

WHAT'S UP BRO?IF U STILL HAVE A SET P/M ME WITH A PRICE.ALSO CAN I PICK THEM UP? IF NOT CAN U LOCATE 175/75/14'S OR EVEN 5.20'S(JUST TRYING)


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ereunotres+Feb 2 2010, 05:39 PM~16492736-->
> 
> 
> 
> pm price of four to 68134 omaha, neb
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72SJV_@Feb 2 2010, 11:38 PM~16496857
> *WHAT'S UP BRO?IF U STILL HAVE A SET P/M ME WITH A PRICE.ALSO CAN I PICK THEM UP? IF NOT CAN U LOCATE 175/75/14'S OR EVEN 5.20'S(JUST TRYING)
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## lil watcha

wats up i bought a set of tires from you a while back
i need 1 tire pm me a price on


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 4 2010, 12:49 PM~16512192
> *wats up i bought a set of tires from you a while back
> i need 1 tire pm me a price on
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 1phatmexican

need a price for a set of 4 sent to 32256...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1phatmexican_@Feb 5 2010, 02:01 PM~16523921
> *need a price for a set of 4 sent to 32256...
> *


PM SENT


----------



## david




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 5 2010, 05:27 PM~16525773
> *
> *


THANKS BRO ...YOUR SET IS SHIPPING MONDAY


----------



## imp63ss

How much for 4 and I can pick them up since I live up the freeway. Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Feb 7 2010, 12:29 AM~16537665
> *How much for 4 and I can pick them up since I live up the freeway. Thanks
> *


65.00 EACH + TAX ...COME ON BY 

GOODIES SPEED SHOP 
345 LINCOLN AVE 
SAN JOSE CA 95126
408-295-0930

RICH


----------



## southGAcustoms

price of 4 shipped to 31620


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Feb 8 2010, 10:31 AM~16549124
> *price of 4 shipped to 31620
> *


Pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## lowrivi1967

pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 15 2010, 06:48 PM~16622133
> *pm sent
> *


SENT ONE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 8 2010, 11:36 AM~16548687
> *65.00 EACH + TAX ...COME ON BY
> 
> GOODIES SPEED SHOP
> 345 LINCOLN AVE
> SAN JOSE CA 95126
> 408-295-0930
> 
> RICH
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## david

THANKS D CHEEZE 4 MY SET.GREAT SELLER WOULD BUY AGAIN ANY TIME


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 22 2010, 07:10 PM~16693316
> *THANKS D CHEEZE 4 MY SET.GREAT SELLER WOULD BUY AGAIN ANY TIME
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## lninjo

a cheeze how much for a full set sent to 67210 thanks


----------



## Chubaka

How much for one shipped to 92243?


----------



## pepes21

how much shipped to 90032 a set of 4


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Chubaka+Feb 23 2010, 11:22 PM~16708701-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much for one shipped to 92243?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pepes21_@Feb 24 2010, 08:04 AM~16710242
> *how much shipped to 90032 a set of 4
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## drasticlolo




----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY

Do you still have some in stock?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EASTBAYALLDAY_@Feb 25 2010, 05:15 PM~16725968
> *Do you still have some in stock?
> *


Yup


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

BACK TTT


----------



## bkjaydog

4 sent to 11211
price and paypal info :biggrin:


----------



## niLfx

need a quote on 4 of em to 11419


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog+Mar 4 2010, 06:36 PM~16799492-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 sent to 11211
> price and paypal info :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-niLfx_@Mar 4 2010, 10:34 PM~16802357
> *need a quote on 4 of em to 11419
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## hittin back bumper

4 tires sent to 75801?


----------



## JORGE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 10 2008, 02:55 PM~11058239
> *I ORDERED 60 BUT ONLY GOT 30.......PRICE 53.00 EACH + SHIPPING CAN SHIP AS SOON AS FRIDAY
> 
> I KNOW ALOT OF YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN WAITING .....
> SHOOT ME A ZIP AND CITY FOR SHIPPING QUOTE AND LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANNA PAY
> I TAKE CREDIT CARDS , MONEY ORDERS AND PAYPAL
> 
> 
> *


quote 98087


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY

4 tires shipped to 32569?


----------



## rag6treimpala

2 sets to 46229 holla back if you still got them


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper+Mar 5 2010, 05:21 PM~16808470-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 tires sent to 75801?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 06:26 PM~16808963
> *quote 98087
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 11:35 PM~16817977
> *4 tires shipped to 32569?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rag6treimpala_@Mar 7 2010, 01:35 PM~16820801
> *2 sets to 46229 holla back if you still got them
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DAWA70CUTTY_@Mar 6 2010, 11:35 PM~16817977
> *4 tires shipped to 32569?
> *


THANKS FOR THE BIZ MAN ....WILL SHIP TOMMARROW


----------



## rook

Can i get a quote of 1 set shipped to 12203? Thanks!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rook_@Mar 12 2010, 06:06 PM~16874672
> *Can i get a quote of 1 set shipped to 12203? Thanks!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DAWA70CUTTY_@Mar 6 2010, 11:35 PM~16817977
> *4 tires shipped to 32569?
> *


THANKS FORTHE BIZ MAN


----------



## maddhoppr

WHATS UP D-CHEEZE....
STOPPN BY TO SAY WUS UP... I MET U ONCE WITH STEVE


----------



## Loner

how much for a set shipped to 93635.


----------



## Reckless

any more left?

looking for a set of 4, shipped to 11368

possibly 2 sets if price is right 

lmk.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 10 2008, 03:55 PM~11058239
> *I ORDERED 60 BUT ONLY GOT 30.......PRICE 53.00 EACH + SHIPPING CAN SHIP AS SOON AS FRIDAY
> 
> I KNOW ALOT OF YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN WAITING .....
> SHOOT ME A ZIP AND CITY FOR SHIPPING QUOTE AND LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANNA PAY
> I TAKE CREDIT CARDS , MONEY ORDERS AND PAYPAL
> 
> 
> *



How big are the whites bro?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 23 2010, 08:52 AM~16972943
> *How big are the whites bro?
> *


1/2 inch


----------



## APACHERX3

a set shipped to 68112 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Loner+Mar 18 2010, 11:56 PM~16934568-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set shipped to 93635.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reckless_@Mar 22 2010, 06:20 PM~16966616
> *any more left?
> 
> looking for a set of 4, shipped to 11368
> 
> possibly 2 sets if price is right
> 
> lmk.
> *


pm's sent


----------



## OURLIFE

4 of em shipped to 46544


----------



## D-Cheeze

playhard63 THANKS FOR THE BIZ ON THE TIRES ....WILL BE SHIPPING TOMMAROW


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## 88 LAc

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 10 2008, 03:55 PM~11058239
> *I ORDERED 60 BUT ONLY GOT 30.......PRICE 53.00 EACH + SHIPPING CAN SHIP AS SOON AS FRIDAY
> 
> I KNOW ALOT OF YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN WAITING .....
> SHOOT ME A ZIP AND CITY FOR SHIPPING QUOTE AND LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANNA PAY
> I TAKE CREDIT CARDS , MONEY ORDERS AND PAYPAL
> 
> 
> *


I need to know if they are skinny w\walls and the zip-code is 60402. If you can contact me please at [email protected]


----------



## Junkshop pros

price on 4 shipped to hawaii 96797, lmk homie thanks


----------



## 88 LAc

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 10 2008, 03:55 PM~11058239
> *I ORDERED 60 BUT ONLY GOT 30.......PRICE 53.00 EACH + SHIPPING CAN SHIP AS SOON AS FRIDAY
> 
> I KNOW ALOT OF YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN WAITING .....
> SHOOT ME A ZIP AND CITY FOR SHIPPING QUOTE AND LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANNA PAY
> I TAKE CREDIT CARDS , MONEY ORDERS AND PAYPAL
> 
> 
> *


are they skinny w-walls? how much for 4 - 14's ship to 60402.


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 10 2008, 03:55 PM~11058239
> *I ORDERED 60 BUT ONLY GOT 30.......PRICE 53.00 EACH + SHIPPING CAN SHIP AS SOON AS FRIDAY
> 
> I KNOW ALOT OF YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN WAITING .....
> SHOOT ME A ZIP AND CITY FOR SHIPPING QUOTE AND LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANNA PAY
> I TAKE CREDIT CARDS , MONEY ORDERS AND PAYPAL
> 
> 
> *


Shipped to 98258????


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 88 LAc+Mar 31 2010, 07:38 PM~17061056-->
> 
> 
> 
> I need to know if they are skinny w\walls and the zip-code is 60402. If you can contact me please at  [email protected]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Junkshop [email protected] 3 2010, 01:56 AM~17083601
> *price on 4 shipped to hawaii 96797,  lmk homie thanks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 88 [email protected] 3 2010, 09:02 PM~17089053
> *are they skinny w-walls? how much for 4 - 14's ship to 60402.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 4 2010, 07:09 PM~17096331
> *Shipped to 98258????
> *


53.00 WAS A WAY OLD PRICE .....65.00 EACH IS THE NEW PRICE ...IF YOUR STILL INTERESTED PM ME


----------



## D-Cheeze

price drop on the next three sets 61.50 each ....who needs em ?


----------



## T86CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 10 2010, 01:12 PM~17152955
> *price drop on the next three sets 61.50 each ....who needs em ?
> *


how much for 3 shipped to 40214


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 10 2010, 02:12 PM~17152955
> *price drop on the next three sets 61.50 each ....who needs em ?
> *


how much for a set shipped to 76520 .. thanks


----------



## Switchblade

Price for a set shipped to 50314, thanks.


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 10 2010, 03:12 PM~17152955
> *price drop on the next three sets 61.50 each ....who needs em ?
> *


61.50 + shipping for the whole set?? PM me that price to 50314, i'll buy them asap.

*EDIT* nevermind saw your post up there.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 10 2010, 02:12 PM~17152955
> *price drop on the next three sets 61.50 each ....who needs em ?
> *


price on 5 shipped to 87537


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 11 2010, 03:48 PM~17160727
> *61.50 + shipping for the whole set?? PM me that price to 50314, i'll buy them asap.
> 
> *EDIT* nevermind saw your post up there.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey mr queso i have a question.

i recently discovered that my front tire has a bulge in it today, and under further looking, i found a back tire to have broken belts in it, on my back i am running a 14x6 with a 175 75 14, and the front i am running a 14x7 with a 185 75 14... if i get 4 175 70's will they fit on my front rims? i get a lot of guff as it is trying to get those fuckers mounted  what would the price of 4 be shipped to 06111-4707?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 12 2010, 12:52 PM~17170139
> *hey mr queso i have a question.
> 
> i recently discovered that my front tire has a bulge in it today, and under further looking, i found a back tire to have broken belts in it, on my back i am running a 14x6 with a 175 75 14, and the front i am running a 14x7 with a 185 75 14... if i get 4 175 70's will they fit on my front rims? i get a lot of guff as it is trying to get those fuckers mounted  what would the price of 4 be shipped to 06111-4707?
> *


WORKS NO PROBLEM ....GOT THAT SIZE ON MY LAC AND I RUN THE SAME RIM COMBO


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 87ls+Apr 11 2010, 08:43 AM~17159145-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 3 shipped to 40214
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 09:28 AM~17159413
> *how much for a set shipped to 76520 .. thanks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 01:47 PM~17160722
> *Price for a set shipped to 50314, thanks.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 01:48 PM~17160727
> *61.50 + shipping for the whole set?? PM me that price to 50314, i'll buy them asap.
> 
> *EDIT* nevermind saw your post up there.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Apr 11 2010, 01:48 PM~17160732
> *price on 5 shipped to 87537
> *


PM'S SENT :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 12 2010, 05:20 PM~17170395
> *WORKS NO PROBLEM ....GOT THAT SIZE ON MY LAC AND I RUN THE SAME RIM COMBO
> *


also, how much psi you runnin?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 12 2010, 01:35 PM~17170519
> *also, how much psi you runnin?
> *


42psi


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 12 2010, 05:53 PM~17170688
> *42psi
> *


... lol thats an odd number... i thought i might be over inflating mine, i keep mine at like 45-50...


----------



## Switchblade

I've ran 50-55 in these same tires, makes it ride nice and not get a bubble flat look at the bottom of the tire.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

this is my front drivers side tire, 2 on one.

























front passenger









and my back right tire 









can you spot the bulge/wave?


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## OG 61

I didnt read every page? Do you have any left ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Apr 12 2010, 03:28 PM~17171446
> *I didnt read every page? Do you have any left ?
> *


yes sir


----------



## HARDLUCK88

ay queso u got a pm uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 13 2010, 10:01 AM~17178937
> *ay queso u got a pm uffin:
> *


GOT IT HOLMES  :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 13 2010, 05:06 PM~17180565
> *GOT IT HOLMES   :biggrin:
> *


now i play the waiting game


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 13 2010, 01:51 PM~17181045
> *now i play the waiting game
> *


YES YOU DO :happysad:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## chzmo

how much ship to sac 95624


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

I'm going to be rocking some 2007 Remington 185/75 14's hopefully I have no buldge issues...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

oh boy i cant wait for tomorrow :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :run: :run: :drama: :420:


----------



## CUZICAN

You still got any Uso :cheesy:


----------



## 80cutty

how much for 4 175/70/14 shipped to houston 77346


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by chzmo+Apr 15 2010, 06:52 PM~17206851-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much ship to sac 95624
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 06:57 PM~17206908
> *I'm going to be rocking some 2007 Remington 185/75 14's hopefully I have no buldge issues...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THERE GONNA LOOK BIG :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 10:55 AM~17248336
> *oh boy i cant wait for tomorrow  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :run:  :run:  :drama:  :420:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 02:54 PM~17250448
> *You still got any Uso  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES SIR
> <!--QuoteBegin-80cutty_@Apr 20 2010, 06:01 PM~17252411
> *how much for 4 175/70/14 shipped to houston 77346
> *


PM SENT


----------



## HARDLUCK88

the delivery guy just came with a package, but it wasnt for me 
such a dick tease!


----------



## Screenz

Hot much 4 77590


----------



## HARDLUCK88

just came home and they were on my front porch, that fucking ups guy is slipping!

thanks again queso!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

how much for 4 delivered to TX 77075


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Screenz+Apr 21 2010, 02:14 PM~17261467-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hot much 4 77590
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 06:06 PM~17263837
> *just came home and they were on my front porch, that fucking ups guy is slipping!
> 
> thanks again queso!!!! :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right on man
> <[email protected]_@Apr 21 2010, 07:02 PM~17264582
> *how much for 4 delivered to TX 77075
> *


pm sent


----------



## HARDLUCK88

whataya think?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 22 2010, 02:06 PM~17273000
> *whataya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :biggrin:

BETTER QUESTION IS WHAT DO YOU THINK ?


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 22 2010, 05:06 PM~17273000
> *whataya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 22 2010, 07:08 PM~17273581
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> BETTER QUESTION IS WHAT DO YOU THINK ?
> *


the car looks more even now cus the tires arent mis matched lol, i only got to stroll it for a minute, i have the day off tomorrow so im gonna take a trip on the highway and see whats up, but i allready know these are good tires  hopefully i can get some more money set aside for another set before they get hard to find

heres a closer up pic


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 22 2010, 04:24 PM~17274303
> *the car looks more even now cus the tires arent mis matched lol, i only got to stroll it for a minute, i have the day off tomorrow so im gonna take a trip on the highway and see whats up, but i allready know these are good tires  hopefully i can get some more money set aside for another set before they get hard to find
> 
> heres a closer up pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think it looks great bro ....... Did you get new rims or paint those ?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 23 2010, 12:05 AM~17276347
> *I think it looks great bro ....... Did you get new rims or paint those ?
> *


i painted em :happysad: it was all i could do, its my daily, so i cant just go spending serious cash on powercoated rimz... one day! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 23 2010, 04:54 AM~17278544
> *i painted em :happysad: it was all i could do, its my daily, so i cant just go spending serious cash on powercoated rimz... one day! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## THEBOXX

how much shipped for 2.......46809...thanks


----------



## OVERTIME

Are the 155/80/13 hankooks still available ?


----------



## SmileNowCryLater

whats up man...how much for (2) 175/70/14 shipped to 15035?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX+Apr 23 2010, 03:19 PM~17283378-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much shipped for 2.......46809...thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 04:34 PM~17283967
> *Are the 155/80/13 hankooks still available ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SmileNowCryLater_@Apr 26 2010, 06:58 AM~17304035
> *whats up man...how much for (2)  175/70/14 shipped to 15035?
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## SoTexCustomz

4 to 77568


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Apr 26 2010, 01:01 PM~17307703
> *4 to 77568
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## CANUHOP

Need a set of 14's sent to 67211-how much man??


----------



## frknlo87

Need a set of 4 sent 96797
LMK


----------



## BRASIL

still have them?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@May 17 2010, 12:31 PM~17516960
> *still have them?
> *


YES SIR


----------



## killacks

set of four to chula vista? 91910


----------



## ricardo408

4 to 95076??


----------



## undr8ed

4 to 99202 at a business, or 99207 at a residence


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP+May 12 2010, 09:11 AM~17465334-->
> 
> 
> 
> Need a set of 14's sent to 67211-how much man??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 05:44 PM~17470472
> *Need a set of 4 sent 96797
> LMK
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 10:29 AM~17551702
> *set of four to chula vista?  91910
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 10:40 AM~17551772
> *4 to 95076??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undr8ed_@May 20 2010, 11:25 AM~17552156
> *4 to 99202 at a business, or 99207 at a residence
> *


PM'S SENT TO ALL


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

chaddyb thanks for the biz .....shipping today


----------



## J.P.

How much for 4 shipped to 63028, Festus Missouri? I need these bad!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by J.P._@May 24 2010, 09:43 AM~17586503
> *How much for 4 shipped to 63028, Festus Missouri? I need these bad!
> *


pm sent


----------



## 79Dmarchand

What up Rich :wave: Got my 14's and K/O's yesterday. Thanks for the smooth transaction and keeping posted on the progress...
Be well bro


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 79Dmarchand_@May 27 2010, 07:51 AM~17620865
> *What up Rich :wave: Got my 14's and K/O's yesterday. Thanks for the smooth transaction and keeping posted on the progress...
> Be well bro
> *


thanks for the biz Vadim .....I appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 10 2008, 03:55 PM~11058239
> *I ORDERED 60 BUT ONLY GOT 30.......PRICE 53.00 EACH + SHIPPING CAN SHIP AS SOON AS FRIDAY
> 
> I KNOW ALOT OF YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN WAITING .....
> SHOOT ME A ZIP AND CITY FOR SHIPPING QUOTE AND LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANNA PAY
> I TAKE CREDIT CARDS , MONEY ORDERS AND PAYPAL
> 
> 
> *


You got any more bro? I am local here in San Jose, and I know where the shop is!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Jun 2 2010, 05:14 PM~17678625
> *You got any more bro? I am local here in San Jose, and I know where the shop is!
> *


I am out at the moment ... Should have more Friday or Monday


----------



## mr84caprice

What would be the price for a set of 4 shipped to Seattle,WA 98118 let me know.


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## fonz63

How much for 2 shipped to San Antonio tx homie


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by fonz63_@Jun 7 2010, 06:42 PM~17720434
> *How much for 2 shipped to San Antonio tx homie
> *


you need your zip fool :biggrin:


----------



## MAYA_813LAC

HOW MUCH FOR 2 SHIPPED TO TAMPA,FL OR 33570??? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT FOR THE ORIGINAL LAYITLOW TIRE GUY


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## APACHERX3

WEST UP NEED A SET(4) SHIPPED TO 68112 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jun 28 2010, 05:11 AM~17904783
> *WEST UP NEED A SET(4) SHIPPED TO 68112 :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

PRICE DROP ....240.00 SET + SHIPPING ....HIT ME UP FOR A QUOTE


----------



## Rockford Punch

Price for a set of 4 to 92879 zip? Thanks in advance..


----------



## monte77

How much for a set (4) and shipped to 78596 tx? thanks paul


----------



## spook

how much for 5 shipped to 78626 tx thanks 175/70R14


----------



## purocaprice

how much for (5) shipp. to 33860


----------



## cubnlynx

How much for 4 shipped to 07047


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by spook+Jul 10 2010, 04:19 PM~18012551-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 5 shipped to 78626 tx  thanks 175/70R14
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 05:57 PM~18029380
> *how much for (5) shipp. to 33860
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cubnlynx_@Jul 12 2010, 06:02 PM~18029451
> *How much for 4 shipped to 07047
> *


pm's sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## 214Tex

I still lowride on 13,s 

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

wuts the price on (2) shipped to 75181 tx


----------



## slo

Quote 4 to 77087


----------



## silverseven

4 shipped to 90032


----------



## Shanana

how much for a set 4 shipped to 79761 i also need 4 13'


----------



## CUZICAN

Are these wheels getting ready to be extinct as well :happysad:


----------



## BIGV63

I need a set of 4 for 13's :biggrin:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

need 4 tires shipped to 83350 how $$$ uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

still got 14's for sale if anyone is interested .....should have some 13's uniroyals next week


----------



## str8pimpsur13

garland tx 75040


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Hey you ship to Alberta Canada by any chance T9M 1Y4 is so im looking for a set of 4 

Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by str8pimpsur13+Nov 18 2010, 06:56 PM~19105692-->
> 
> 
> 
> garland tx 75040
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rags_87Caddy_@Nov 19 2010, 09:14 AM~19110154
> *Hey you ship to Alberta Canada by any chance T9M 1Y4 is so im looking for a set of 4
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm's sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

Wheel and tire packages are now availible 14's only right now ....i will post up when 13's are availible ....


----------



## BRASIL

how much for 14x7 shipped with tires to 33180?
and just for the tires?


----------



## BRASIL

alive?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BRASIL+Dec 9 2010, 03:03 PM~19285613-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 14x7 shipped with tires to 33180?
> and just for the tires?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BRASIL_@Dec 13 2010, 04:05 PM~19317457
> *alive?
> *


pm sent


----------



## HARDLUCK88

rode the shit out of these tires since i bought them and they still look new, tread and all :h5:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 15 2010, 06:10 AM~19331634
> *rode the shit out of these tires since i bought them and they still look new, tread and all :h5:
> *


yeah those seem to wear really well .....mine are 2 years old and have about 10,000 miles on them on my caddy and even with alot of posittive camber in the front they still look barely worn


----------



## budgetperf72

How much shipped to 90603?


----------



## ramos7

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 15 2010, 11:00 AM~19332785
> *yeah those seem to wear really well .....mine are 2 years old and have about 10,000 miles on them on my caddy and even with alot of posittive camber in the front they still look barely worn
> *


4 tires shipped to 77954


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by budgetperf72+Dec 16 2010, 08:49 PM~19348519-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much shipped to 90603?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ramos7_@Dec 17 2010, 06:04 AM~19350633
> *4 tires shipped to 77954
> *


pm's sent :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 14'S SHIPPED TO 85048??


----------



## KandyPainted

How much for 4 shipped to 89502???


----------



## KandyPainted

How much for 4 shipped to 89502???


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE+Dec 20 2010, 05:29 PM~19378551-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 14'S SHIPPED TO 85048??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 08:21 PM~19380231
> *How much for 4 shipped to 89502???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KandyPainted_@Dec 20 2010, 08:30 PM~19380354
> *How much for 4 shipped to 89502???
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt for the original layitlow tire guy


----------



## Glamorous Life

got any more 14"s need a set if you do sent to 87105


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

scott from minnisota your wheels are going out today .....thanks for the biz man


----------



## RollinX151

How much for 2 shipped to 33012?


----------



## JOHN818

PM me with a price for a full set of 4 14" hankooks shipped to 93551 thanks. how soon will you ship?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinX151+Jan 8 2011, 09:53 PM~19544915-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much for 2 shipped to 33012?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOHN818_@Jan 9 2011, 05:38 PM~19550123
> *PM me with a price for a full set of 4  14" hankooks shipped to 93551 thanks. how soon will you ship?
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 17 2009, 08:13 AM~14791088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM PRICE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Jan 10 2011, 03:29 PM~19558360
> *PM PRICE
> *


DONE


----------



## ocsupreme85

HOW MUCH SHIPED 2 60506?


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG

Need 13"s shipped to 91920 how much


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 7 2011, 04:02 PM~19532094
> *scott from minnisota your wheels are going out today .....thanks for the biz man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need a set of 175-70-14 hankook's, How much shipped to 80124.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85+Jan 10 2011, 04:37 PM~19558951-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH SHIPED 2 60506?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Jan 10 2011, 06:04 PM~19559922
> *Need 13"s shipped to 91920 how much
> *





> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 12 2011, 08:59 AM~19574430
> *I need a set of 175-70-14 hankook's, How much shipped to 80124.
> *


pm's sent :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

PM price and what brand of 13's , Thanx


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 12 2011, 01:02 PM~19576349
> *PM price and what brand of 13's , Thanx
> *


done


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY

set of 175-70-14 hankook's, How much shipped to 95313?


----------



## lowrivi1967

need another 4 175's,pm total shipped to 97501 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EASTBAYALLDAY+Jan 12 2011, 05:30 PM~19578698-->
> 
> 
> 
> set of 175-70-14 hankook's, How much shipped to 95313?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the bay .... Prolly would be cheaper to drive
> 
> Pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowrivi1967_@Jan 12 2011, 07:43 PM~19580200
> *need another 4 175's,pm total shipped to 97501 :biggrin:
> Pm sent
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

Trino ( cherry64) thanks for the repeat biz on the 13 inch tires .... Like I said good things come to those who wait .... Lol :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## adr94cadillac

got my tires in today thank bro ill be cruzin by sunday now


----------



## D-Cheeze

slimey thanks for the biz on the 6 tires man ....see you saturday


----------



## jtek

How much for a set of those hankook 175/70r14 to 52722 iowa?? Thanx


----------



## D-Cheeze

Stang66forever thanks for the biz on the custom wheels .... I will drop them off at the Coe's house when I get them


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by jtek_@Jan 19 2011, 02:10 PM~19640818
> *How much for a set of those hankook 175/70r14 to 52722 iowa?? Thanx
> *


pm sent


----------



## thelou

155/80/13 let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Jan 21 2011, 09:58 PM~19664832
> *155/80/13  let me know. :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## buddha21

how much for 175/70/14 shipped to elgin illinois


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by buddha21_@Jan 25 2011, 04:35 PM~19696213
> *how much for 175/70/14 shipped to elgin illinois
> *


pm sent


----------



## laidlow62

How much for a set of 175-70r14 going to 39073?


----------



## regal1981

yo man how much for a set shipped to 93307??


----------



## wsjnkim

how much for 4 tires 175/70/14 shipped to 92833


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by laidlow62+Jan 28 2011, 05:54 PM~19725510-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much for a set of 175-70r14 going to 39073?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 06:59 PM~19733132
> *yo man how much for a set shipped to 93307??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wsjnkim_@Jan 29 2011, 07:17 PM~19733257
> *how much for 4 tires 175/70/14 shipped to 92833
> *


pm's sent


----------



## grand prix78

how much for set of 4 175/70/14 shipped to 80237


----------



## D-Cheeze

Stang66forever thnaks for the biz .....should have your rims in tommorrow or thursday


----------



## Chino_1

how much for a set shipped to 92081


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Feb 3 2011, 02:14 PM~19779075
> *how much for a set shipped to 92081
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 21 2011, 12:13 PM~19660354
> *Stang66forever thanks for the biz on the custom wheels .... I will drop them off at the Coe's house when I get them
> *


Got em yesterday


----------



## supremes

price out the door for a set of 4? i can pick up.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Feb 5 2011, 10:22 PM~19798870
> *price out the door for a set of 4? i can pick up.
> *


286.00 includes sales tax


----------



## D-Cheeze

wheel and tire packages availible ....

13's with firestones 
14's with hankooks 

prefer local pick up but will ship


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

How much for a set of four 175/70/14 shipped to 98801


----------



## cwb4eva

1 hankooks 14 shippd to 34758


----------



## NellyNell

How much for a set of four 175/70/14 Picked up


----------



## crowthejuggalo

How much for a set 14s wheels and tires shipped to 30035


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by shi&pie+Feb 12 2011, 03:34 PM~19853516-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much for a set of four 175/70/14 shipped to 98801
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 06:21 PM~19854309
> *1 hankooks 14 shippd to 34758
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 05:11 PM~19860396
> *How much for a set of four 175/70/14 Picked up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-crowthejuggalo_@Feb 13 2011, 07:10 PM~19861519
> *How much for a set 14s wheels and tires shipped to 30035
> *


pm's sent


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I set 14's to 64126 and maybe 2 spares


----------



## 70DELTA88

ttt


----------



## La Compania C.C.

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 11 2011, 04:39 PM~19847459
> *wheel and tire packages availible ....
> 
> 13's with firestones
> 14's with hankooks
> 
> prefer local pick up but will ship
> *


How much for one 14 shipped to 76707?


----------



## northbay

how much for the tires alone and how much with rims and tires. 175 75 14


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 4 2011, 09:27 AM~20014313
> *how much for the tires alone and how much with rims and tires. 175 75 14
> *


sorry the 75's are long gone ...just got 70's


----------



## Slo-ride

How much for a set to 96080 ???


----------



## 95 magic

HOW MUCH FOR SUM 14'S SHIPED TO 60634. AND THE RIMS ARE THEY CHINA


----------



## xxsickoxx

looking for 175-70-14 with whitewall how much shipped?


----------



## jayjr

Wsup bro, do them 14s come in a big white wall? I'm needing a full set shipped to dallas texas 75235


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 11 2011, 05:39 PM~19847459
> *wheel and tire packages availible ....
> 
> 13's with firestones
> 14's with hankooks
> prefer local pick up but will ship
> *


how much for a package picked up?


----------



## bluemagic

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 11 2011, 05:39 PM~19847459
> *wheel and tire packages availible ....
> 
> 13's with firestones
> 14's with hankooks
> 
> prefer local pick up but will ship
> *


How much for 13's shipped to 30097


----------



## jc restylin

got any 185/70/14's whitewalls in stock......


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1

price on 14x7 all chrome with 175-70-14 tires shipped to 46806


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by jc restylin_@Apr 25 2011, 03:13 PM~20416452
> *got any 185/70/14's whitewalls in stock......
> *


x2 

or how much for a set of 175/70s to 76520? hit me up bro


----------



## CHICALI_70

:happysad:


----------



## D-Cheeze

so everyone know I am still selling these for pickup only in the bay area ....ups shipping charges are out of control so not offereng shipping any longer


----------



## brn2ridelo

Blythe CA, 92225 for a set of 4


----------

